# Solid Magix



## Nordhesse (28. Oktober 2013)

Servus,
auf der Eurobike habe ich vor eurem Magix Prototyp gestanden und sitze nun wie auf glühenden Kohlen. Wann gibts denn mal Bilder vom fertigen Serienbike, bzw wie wird das Design. Wird der Rahmen nur in Raw erhältlich sein? 
Bitte rückt mal mit was raus...


----------



## Gaub´i (29. Oktober 2013)

Hey JO,

also das Solid Strike wird ab März 2014 erhältlich sein!
Zum Design kann ich dir sagen, dass es auf jeden Fall in Raw bleibt jedoch noch ein schönes Dekor drauf kommt! 
Angeboten wird es in zwei verschiedenen Ausstattungsvarianten Comp und Xo1 Version!
Das Bike findest du hier! 

http://www.solidbikes.de/de/14-SOLID-Bike-650B-Magix-XO1-M-Raw-Complete-Bike

Alle Infos über das Magix findest du zukünftig auf der Webseite!
Die Finale Version ist noch nicht ganz fertig und so musst du dich noch etwas gedulden! Aber glaube mir das Warten lohnt sich. Ich persönlich bin den Prototypen bereits gefahren und bin mehr als begeistert! Egal ob Tour oder Bikepark das teil kann alles ....hammer Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordhesse (29. Oktober 2013)

Ok weis man schon wann das bike etwa erhältlich ist?


----------



## Gaub´i (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich meinte natürlich Magix.... da ich in meinem Ersten Post Strike schrieb!
Lieferbar ist das Magix ebenso ab März 2014


----------



## Nordhesse (31. Oktober 2013)

Oh das ist aber schade, etwas Farbe hätte dem Solid lineup für 2014 glaube echt mal gestanden


----------



## "Sebastian" (2. November 2013)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Oh das ist aber schade, etwas Farbe hätte dem Solid lineup für 2014 glaube echt mal gestanden



Du hast doch wunderbar die Möglichkeit alle erdenklichen Farben mit dem in Raw gehaltenen Rahmen zu kombinieren


----------



## Nordhesse (4. November 2013)

Das ist richtig, wobei der Rahmen mit etwas Farbe sicher auch hammer aussehen würde. Warten wir mal ab


----------



## Gaub´i (5. November 2013)

Dekorsatz kommt ja auch noch drauf !


----------



## Nordhesse (19. Dezember 2013)

Ist die Kurbel der X01 eigentlich ne OEM Version? Oder kommt die standartmäfige Kurbel drauf, auf dem Prototyp Bild schauts nach ner Alukurbel aus :/


----------



## "Sebastian" (20. Dezember 2013)

Aktuell bieten wir die X01 in der Aluversion an. Aber generell gilt: Geht nicht, gibts nicht


----------



## trailterror (23. Dezember 2013)

Gibts eigentlich schon ne geo tabelle zum magix, respektiv steht die geometrie oder wird noch hin und her überlegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordhesse (23. Januar 2014)

Wann gibts denn endlich mal ein Design von dem Rad zu sehen?
LG


----------



## "Sebastian" (24. Januar 2014)

In wenigen Tagen steht das finale Design/ Geo, es dauert also nicht mehr lange.. 

Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Nordhesse (24. Januar 2014)

Hi Sebastian, ich dachte die Geo steht schon... Wenn die noch nicht steht, was bedeutet dies für den Liefertermin?
LG


----------



## "Sebastian" (24. Januar 2014)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Hi Sebastian, ich dachte die Geo steht schon... Wenn die noch nicht steht, was bedeutet dies für den Liefertermin?
> LG



Hi Nordhesse,

die Geo steht auch schon (siehe HP), am geplanten Liefertermin ändert sich somit nichts. Damit bezog ich mich auf die Frage von Trailterror einige Posts weiter oben.

GrüßeSebastian


----------



## IRONworkX (4. Februar 2014)

_Erster Eindruck Magix!_

_Das Rahmendesign des Prototypen erinnert vielleicht an das ein oder andere Bike, doch bis zur Serie ist mehr Eigenständigkeit zu erwarten. Hier ging es Solid wohl darum die Kinematik und Geometrie zu testen und zu optimieren. _

_Das Magix ist ein sehr kurzes Bike mit langer Kettenstrebe, tiefem Tretlager und flachem Lenkwinkel. Wir haben es vorne und hinten mit ca. 30% SAG gefahren und so ein sehr wendiges Bike bekommen, wenn die PIKE auch öfter mal anklopfte, um nach mehr Druckstufe zu verlangen. Die Befürchtung es sei auf schnellen Downhills nicht stabil genug wurde von den 650B Laufrädern und dem flachen Lenkwinkel zerschlagen. Man spürt die rotierende Masse das Rad stabilisieren. Der Laufradsatz ist ein Reverse 650B FR Multi Use Super Light mit gerade einmal 1730g, der alle Torturen klaglos wegsteckte und durch das geringe Gewicht optimal zu beschleunigen ist. Das macht das Magix zusammen mit dem sehr antiebsneutralen Hinterbau wirklich tourentauglich, eine unbekannte Eigenschaft in dieser Federwegsklasse bei entsprechender Bergabperformance, das eigentliche Einsatzgebiet des Magix._

_Auf dem Trail zeigt das Solid sein wahres Gesicht, der Hinterbau nutzt den Federweg gut aus und wir am Ende sehr progressiv, was das Durchschlagen verhindert. Dabei gibt er stets gut Rückmeldung über die Beschaffenheit des Untergrunds und verleitet zum Spielen. Dieses Setup passt hervorragend zur Pike, die sehr ähnlich den Federweg nutzt. Egal ob Wurzelteppiche, Anlieger oder Landungen nach dicken Drops, die Räder werden sauber und ohne gestempel auf dem Boden gehalten und vermitteln damit sehr viel Sicherheit._

_


 

 


Fazit:

Das Magix ist ein Do it All Bike für alle die kurze Rahmen mögen und es ordentlich krachen lassen! Wir sind gespannt auf die Serie!_


----------



## Nordhesse (27. Februar 2014)

Servus,
Wann gibt es denn mal Bilder vom Serienbike und einen Liefertermin? 
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (4. März 2014)

Das Magix wird Anfang-Mitte April lieferbar sein. Die ersten Rahmen sind gerade in der Luftpost unterwegs, sobald die ankommen gehen die zum Shooting 

Die ersten Bilder werde ich dann sofort hier posten


----------



## Nordhesse (4. März 2014)

Das klingt sehr gut! Immer her


----------



## "Sebastian" (4. März 2014)

Das Magix ist übrigens gerade in der Freeride mit 9/10 Punkten bewertet worden


----------



## "Sebastian" (26. März 2014)

Und hier endlich die ersten Detailbilder des finalen Magix Rahmen:


----------



## Nordhesse (28. März 2014)

Oh mein Gott, ich hoffe ich halte es noch etwas aus


----------



## Nordhesse (1. April 2014)

Wann gibts denn mal nen Bild vom kompletten Rahmen?


----------



## IRONworkX (2. April 2014)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Wann gibts denn mal nen Bild vom kompletten Rahmen?



Der Fotograf hat Urlaub - Bilder kannste eh nicht fahren ;-)


----------



## "Sebastian" (10. April 2014)

Viel Spaß beim Puzzeln


----------



## Haukejunior (16. April 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/369244-solid-bikes-magix-xo1

guckt ihr


----------



## "Sebastian" (17. April 2014)

Weitere Infos findest du hier: http://www.solidbikes.de/de/2014-MTB-Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipp7586 (4. Mai 2014)

Darf man bei der Bestellung wünsche zur Ausstattung äußern, welche auch berücksichtigt werden?


----------



## "Sebastian" (6. Mai 2014)

Hi Phillip,

kommt natürlich darauf an, wie speziell deine Wünsche sind. Sprich das am besten direkt mit deinem Händler ab oder direkt mit uns.

Am besten telefonisch unter der 07441-952450

Grüße


----------



## "Sebastian" (9. Mai 2014)

Hier wurde das Magix im enduro-mag getestet:

http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-das-solid-magix-x01-raw-650b/


----------



## KoolMoeDee31 (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

hat denn schon jmd. ein paar Erfahrungen mit dem Rad gesammelt ? Steh kurz davor mir auch eins zu bestellen


----------



## CheapTrick (10. Juni 2014)

Bin es am Samstag mal kurz Probegefahren.
War nicht lang, aber mir war es wichtig mal drauf zu sitzen und zu schauen ob es passt und wie es sich anfühlt.
War vielleicht 20 Minuten unterwegs und auch kein Gelände um das Bike mal richtig auszureizen.
Aber mir passt es gut! Schön zentrale sitzposition, geht gut aufs Hinterrad und wenns steil bergauf geht ist es nicht so kippelig wie ich befürchtet habe.

Werde wohl nächste Woche die X01 Variante bestellen, hätte am liebsten aber gegen Aufpreis den 2015er Monarch +, mal schauen ob die Jungs von Solid das machen können


----------



## cos75 (15. August 2014)

Was wiegt den der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer? Kann man den Rahmen auch einzeln kaufen?

Edit: Habs gefunden. Schade, ist mir zu schwer.
http://www.reverse-components.com/shop/en/Magix-650B-18-Raw


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (16. August 2014)

Ich find`s GL !


----------



## Stemminator (22. Oktober 2014)

Hoffe für 2016 auf eine nach innen verlegte Zugführung, einen Custom Color Service ala Propain und einen Konfigurator für die Reverse Parts! Die Farbvielfalt der Eigenmarke bietet da ja genug Spielraum zum Konfigurieren. 

Hoffe ich bekomme es 2015 mal unter den hintern.


----------



## nickname75 (26. Oktober 2014)

Habe das SOLID Magix x01 seit ca. eineinhalb Monaten, es ist TOP man hat das gefühl wenn man gas macht, als ob jemand einen schubs geben würde, man hat in dem moment einen vortrieb das ist FANTASTISCH. Das Magix ist nicht nervös stets kontrollierbar selbst im trail geht es vorwärts wird immer schneller und schneller bin begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canelon (27. Oktober 2014)

Was bist du denn vorher gefahren?


----------



## nickname75 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ferrari


----------



## dek (10. November 2014)

Hallo liebe Solid Gemeinde,

Ich besitze seit kurzem auch ein Magix. Setze es hauptsachlich im Park und ab und zu hier auf den heimischen "Trails" im Rheinland ein. Deshalb auch eher ein "Enduro" statt einem "Freerider" oder "Downhiller".
Hab nach ca. 14! Jahren Pause wieder mit dem Biken angefangen und muss gestehen das sich ja so einiges verändert hat. Mein letztes Bike war ein Nicolai Virus von '99 mit gerade mal 100mm Federweg. Damals war die M. Bomber noch das Maß der Dinge und Scheibenbremsen eher exotisch.  Deshalb bin ich auch leider beim Setup mittlerweile etwas überfordert. Deshalb nun zu meiner Frage:

Wie sollte man das Magix grundabstimmen? Fährt man eher weich mit viel Sag vorne und hinten oder straff? Und wenn straff dann wie, durch viel Zug-und Druckstufe oder eher mehr Luftdruck. Es ist mir klar das sehr viel vom Fahrstil abhängt aber es gibt doch bestimmt ein Grundsetup mit dem das Bike konstruiert wurde von dem ich mir dann selber mein persönliches erarbeiten kann.

Einsatzbereich ist eher Park als Tour. Fahrkönnen ist noch etwas eingerostet aber es wird langsam wieder. Meistens fahre ich die Freeride strecken ganz ok, bei den Downhills gehts noch nicht so doll und die meisten Drops und Gapps lasse ich noch aus aber ich komme halbwegs runter ohne mich abzulegen 

Freue mich auf Eure Tipps und Anregungen

Freundlichen Gruß
Dennis


----------



## slayer80 (10. November 2014)

Grundsätzlich stimmt man über die Federhärte den Sag ab, folglich ist die Federhärte fast ausschliesslich von Deinem Körpergewicht abhängig. Wie "straff" das Rad sich fahren lässt, hängt weitgehend von Deiner Lowspeed-Compression ab, und gegen ein zu schnelles "Verschenken" bzw. Deines Federwegs gibt es es die Highspeed-Druckstufe. Solltest Du das Gefühl haben, dass bei harten Stössen bzw. Landungen Deine Federung praktisch ohne Energie aufzunehmen durchgeht, dann dreh die HSC n bissle rein.
Grundsätzlich benötigst Du HSC und LSC weil jeder Stoss ein Geschwindigkeitsprofil an Deinen Hinterbau abgibt, und das fängt bei 0 an, erreicht sein Maximum, hat am höchsten Punkt wieder 0, erreicht sein Maximum und wird wieder zu 0.

Wieviel wiegst Du denn? Wir haben da so eine Tabelle gemacht, wie viel Luftdruck Du bei welchem Gewicht brauchst.
Der Rahmen ist für einen Sag von 43 mm ausgelegt (=25 % des Gesamtfederwegs), was 13 mm an Dämpferhub ausmacht (=20%). Anhand der Differenz zwischen % Dämpferhub zu % Gesamtfederweg sieht man übrigens schön, dass der Hinterbau nichtlinear ist. Ist etwas progressiv.

Hier die Tabelle, viel Spass mit Deinem Magix!

http://www.solidbikes.de/media/files/99199_D_Daempferabstimmung_Shock_setting.pdf

Zum Thema "hinten hart, vorn weich", gibt es zu sagen: Für mich aus Sicht des DH-Racers: mach es bitte eher anders herum. Gabel schön hart, hinten normal bis weich abstimmen. Aus Sicht des normalen Enduristen: Stimm es so ab, dass es sich harmonisch anfühlt.
Die Gabel wird übrigens immer etwas weicher sein als Dein Hinterbau, da ca. 2/3 der Radlasten am Hinterrad anliegt.


----------



## dek (10. November 2014)

slayer80 schrieb:


> Zum Thema "hinten hart, vorn weich", gibt es zu sagen: Für mich aus Sicht des DH-Racers: mach es bitte eher anders herum. Gabel schön hart, hinten normal bis weich abstimmen. Aus Sicht des normalen Enduristen: Stimm es so ab, dass es sich harmonisch anfühlt.
> Die Gabel wird übrigens immer etwas weicher sein als Dein Hinterbau, da ca. 2/3 der Radlasten am Hinterrad anliegt.



Hi slayer,

Danke für Deine Tipps. Ich meinte vorne UND hinten weich. Ist mir klar das man mit der Gabel vorne etwas härter geht, sonst taucht sie schnell weg wenn es steil wird. Ok dann also Grundsetup strikt nach Tabelle. Ich bin ca 30% Sag am Dämpfer gefahren und ca 25 an der Gabel. War ganz gut. Dazu habe ich an der Pike etwas LSC (bischen mehr als halb bei der Solo) hineingedreht. Werde aber mal die weiche Einstellung für mein Gewicht (ca.75kg) probieren um mehr Eindrücke zu gewinnen.

Vielen Dank

Dennis


----------



## ragazza (13. November 2014)

Irgendwann irgendwo bin ich auch auf das Magix aufmerksam geworden, es könnte vielleicht meinen Fuhrpark sinnvoll erweitern.
Bei den Deo-Daten fällt mir aber der extrem kurze Reach auf, da haben vergleichbare Rahmen etwa 25-30mm mehr. Wenn ich mir dann die durchaus übliche Oberrohrlänge ansehe, hab ich den Verdacht, daß man da weit hinter dem Tretlager sitzt. Das könnte ich nicht gebrauchen. Was meinen die Experten ? Achja, ich bin 173cm klein und neige eher zu einem S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. November 2014)

Ja, ich müsste M fahren, aber da ist das Sitzrohr schon zu lang.


----------



## FR.Chicken (16. November 2014)

He, Rragazza. Ich durfte bei den Dirt Master  eins Probefahren. Bin 169 klein   und bin ein M gefahren dass hat gepasst. Hab mir  jetzt eins bestellt, soll diese woche kommen. Bin gespannt, berichte dir gerne von den ersten eindrücken.  Ausführung  Comp in M
Gruß chicken


----------



## ragazza (16. November 2014)

FR.Chicken schrieb:


> He, Rragazza. Ich durfte bei den Dirt Master  eins Probefahren. Bin 169 klein   und bin ein M gefahren dass hat gepasst. Hab mir  jetzt eins bestellt, soll diese woche kommen. Bin gespannt, berichte dir gerne von den ersten eindrücken.  Ausführung  Comp in M
> Gruß chicken


hi Chicken, 
danke für die Info, ohne Probefahrt werde ich keines kaufen. Ich will wahrscheinlich eh nur einen Rahmen für Eigenaufbau. Ich habe aber auch noch andere Räder im Visier. Derzeit liegt das Magix aber ganz weit vorne.
welche Postleitzahl hast du ? Vielleicht bist du näher als Solid selbst.

Gruß Robert


----------



## FR.Chicken (16. November 2014)

ragazza schrieb:


> hi Chicken,
> danke für die Info, ohne Probefahrt werde ich keines kaufen. Ich will wahrscheinlich eh nur einen Rahmen für Eigenaufbau. Ich habe aber auch noch andere Räder im Visier. Derzeit liegt das Magix aber ganz weit vorne.
> welche Postleitzahl hast du ? Vielleicht bist du näher als Solid selbst.
> 
> Gruß Robert


66954


----------



## ragazza (16. November 2014)

FR.Chicken schrieb:


> 66954


ups, das ist fast auf den km genau so weit weg von mir wie Solid selbst . Wird wohl mal ein kleiner badenwürttembergischer Urlaub fällig.
Chicken, bitte lass uns an der Auslieferung teilhaben und berichte von deinem ersten Hometrailrun. So dicht gesät sind die Magix-Fahrer ja nicht. Danke !


----------



## FR.Chicken (16. November 2014)

ragazza schrieb:


> ups, das ist fast auf den km genau so weit weg von mir wie Solid selbst . Wird wohl mal ein kleiner badenwürttembergischer Urlaub fällig.
> Chicken, bitte lass uns an der Auslieferung teilhaben und berichte von deinem ersten Hometrailrun. So dicht gesät sind die Magix-Fahrer ja nicht. Danke !



Mach ich. Wie´s da ist gehts los.


----------



## KoolMoeDee31 (17. November 2014)

Hallo zsm,

ich habe jetzt das Magix Comp in L seit ca 1 Monat und bin schlichtweg begeistert. Das RAW sieht sehr sexy aus, und für die Leute die gerne etwas Farbe am Rad haben wollen kann man einfach mal höflich bei Solid nachfragen und sich dann für einen kleinen Aufpreis die farbigen Teile von Reverse einbauen lassen. Ich habe z.B. blaue Naben und ne blaue Sattelklemme geordert.

Ich fahre mit dem Magix aktuell immer 20-30km Touren durch den Wald und kann es kaum erwarten am nächsten Trail anzukommen. Das Rad ist eine echte Spaßrakete die meiner Meinung nach sehr vielseitig ist. Die Kiste bügelt Wurzeln weg wie sonst noch was und hat im richtigen moment auch noch genug "pop" um einen feinen Sprung zu zaubern Bergauf bleibt es bei entsprechender Dämpferstellung sehr neutral und laufruhig.

Mit meinen 1.94m passt L übrigens sehr gut. Nach 4 Stunden fahrt hatte ich bis jetzt keine Rücken- oder sonstige Probleme.

Zur Lieferung kann ich nur sagen das man sich auf ein sehr großes Paket gefasst machen muss. Ich dachte ich fall gleich um als der Typ von der Spedition mich anlächelte und sagte das schleppst du alleine in den 4 Stock 


Danke nochmal an das Solid Team für den netten Kontakt und die reibungslose Bestellung! Top Service!


----------



## dek (17. November 2014)

Der Service ist wirklich Top.


----------



## ragazza (17. November 2014)

KoolMoeDee31 schrieb:


> Hallo zsm,
> 
> ich habe jetzt das Magix Comp in L seit ca 1 Monat und bin schlichtweg begeistert. Das RAW sieht sehr sexy aus, und für die Leute die gerne etwas Farbe am Rad haben wollen kann man einfach mal höflich bei Solid nachfragen und sich dann für einen kleinen Aufpreis die farbigen Teile von Reverse einbauen lassen. Ich habe z.B. blaue Naben und ne blaue Sattelklemme geordert.
> 
> ...


was bist du denn vorher so gefahren, kannst du Vergleiche ziehen ?


----------



## boss74 (18. November 2014)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe hier bei mir in Aalen (PLZ 73433) ein Magix in M und ab Ende der Woche noch eins in L stehen. Ihr könnt es also gerne probefahren, denn dazu sind sie gedacht. Bitte mir bei Interesse einfach mailen.

[email protected]

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoolMoeDee31 (18. November 2014)

Ich bin vorher ein Specialized Enduro Expert gefahren.

Das Speci war ein wenig wendiger als das Magix, aber das fällt in der normalen Benutzung so gut wie kaum auf.

Ansonsten kann ich bis jetzt keine großen unterschiede feststellen. Klar, die neuen Teile(Pike,Monarch,etc.) sind besser als die von meinem 12´er Speci, aber das war ja zu erwarten.


----------



## FR.Chicken (18. November 2014)

So gestern angekommen. Ausgepackt, Lenker gerichtet, Pedale mont.  und das Fahrwerk mit meinem Gewicht auf 20% Sag eingestellt. Freitag gehts zum ersten mal raus in den Wald. Feinabstimmung der Federelemente und ja ich hoffe happy trails.


----------



## FR.Chicken (24. November 2014)

Hier meinen erste Einschätzung. Ich selbst bin die letzten zwei Jahre 4cross gefahren. Vorher recht viele Touren. Meine Tourenbikes hatten 140 mm Federweg und waren AM orientiert. Ich werde mit dem Magix eher viele km fahren. Also den Berg erzwingen und dann die Abfahrt genießen. 





Donnerstag war es soweit. Eine sehr , sehr großes Paket wurde angeliefert.
Auspacken und überrascht, dass ich gerade mal den Lenker ein drehen musste.
Die Bremsen auf die gewohnte Stellung ausrichten Dämpfer und Gabel mit dem Luftdruck der Standartwerte für mein Gewicht / psi ermittelt . Laut der Liste die ich bei Solid downloden konnte. Mit diesen Werten lag es fast optimal bei 20 mm Sag. Pedale angebaut und fertig für den ersten Test.
Eigentlich kannte ich das anders wie ein Bike ankommt. Mit stundenlangem schrauben, die Laufräder einbauen, Kurbel anbringen ….... Ja dieses mal ging alles schneller. Bei dieser super vormontierten Auslieferung.

Freitagmittag. Ich packe den Rucksack. Dämpferpumpe und die üblichen Stern- und Imbusschlüssel für die Feineinstellung unterwegs. In der ersten Abfahrt die Scheiben schön einbremsen. In der zweiten hatten sie dann schon den gewissen Biss. Das einzige was ich nachjustiert habe, war der Sattel, den ich ein wenig nach vorne geneigt habe. Auf dem M Bike sitze ich mit 169 cm Körpergröße   perfekt. Am Anfang kam mir das Oberrohr etwas lang vor. Nach den ersten Abfahrten bestätigte sich der erste Eindruck nicht. Es ist eben eine neue Geometrie, die ich noch nicht gewohnt war. Aber nach kurzer Zeit spürte ich, dass es so viel besser zu kontrollieren ist.

Erster Eindruck, bergauf fast kein wippen. Genial mit der mittleren Dämpfereinstellung. Bergab lässig. Wobei mir die Gabel  zum schluss der eintauchphase weich vorkam.  Am Abend habe ich die Luftkammer reduziert, mit den bei der Gabel beiliegenden Kunststoffteilen um eine härtere Kennlinie gegen Schluss zu bekommen.



 
Samstag Trailtag
Also überrascht von dem Bike bin ich echt. Es läuft sehr schön, Wurzel überrollen die großen 650 B Räder sehr gut, was ich von meinen 26er absolut nicht gewohnt war. Bergauf habe ich kein spürbares wippen im Hinterbau. Die 2 mal 10 Schaltung ist genau justiert, kein rattern oder ähnliches. Klick und der Gang ist drinnen.
Bergab arbeitet das Fahrwerk geschmeidig. Ich fühle es fast schon ein wenig zu Schluckfreudig auf dem Trail. An vielen Stellen, an denen ich mit dem AM Bike springen konnte, fahr ich jetzt einfach drüber , ohne was zu merken, bzw große Weite zu erzielen. Aber genau das bringt ja wieder den Speed, da ich viel früher pedalieren kann. Große Brocken werden überfahren ohne dass das Bike irgendwelche anzeigen von Unkontrolierbarekeit aufweist.



Beim springen lässt es einen kontrolierte Flugphase zu bei der man auch ohne bedenken schöne whips ziehen kann.
Wie es mit dem harten Downhill ausschaut kann ich noch nicht sagen. Aber da werde ich auch meine Erfahrungen mitteilen.

Erstes Fazit KEIN Fehlkauf. Spaßbike durch und durch. Genau das richtige um erst die Höhenmeter zu fressen und nach dem Gipfelbild mit Flow, die Trails ins Tal zu rocken.


Ride on Fr.  Chicken


----------



## KoolMoeDee31 (25. November 2014)

Kann ich so wie Chicken das beschrieben hat bestätigen!


----------



## ragazza (25. November 2014)

Noch eine Frage zum Magix : auch wenn ich zwei Trinkrucksäcke besitze fahre ich doch gerne mal ohne Rucksack. Auf der kurzen Feierabendrunde bis zwei Stunden nehme ich gerne eine Trinkflasche mit. Laut Fotos sind ja Gewinde im Unterrohr angebracht. Sie kommen mir aber etwas tief vor. Die Flasche wird wohl mit dem Dämpfer kollidieren. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung und bei welcher Rahmengröße kann man überhaupt einen Flaschenhaltermontieren ?


----------



## FR.Chicken (27. November 2014)

Hm. Hab leider keinen trinkflaschen::::  Doch einen gefunden. Aber nach den Bilder gleich wieder demont.    Gefält mir nicht.


----------



## ragazza (27. November 2014)

FR.Chicken schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 338967 Anhang anzeigen 338968 Hm. Hab leider keinen trinkflaschen::::  Doch einen gefunden. Aber nach den Bilder gleich wieder demont.    Gefält mir nicht.


herzlichen Dank für die ausführliche Info. Somit bleibt der Magix-Rahmen oben auf der Wunschliste. Aber es muss dann der einfache Dämpfer bleiben, sonst wirds eng. Gefallen muss natürlich jedem sein eigenes Zeug. Ich beweg mich aber halt gerne ohne Rucksack.


----------



## jojo2 (11. Dezember 2014)

guten tach
kommt einer von euch aus dem osnabrücker raum und hat ein magix in m?
(ich würd auch ins ruhrgebiet oder nach hamburg fahren)

ich würd mich gern mal daraufsetzen

danke fürs lesen
jojo


----------



## jojo2 (19. Dezember 2014)

guten tag nochmal
fast hätte ich ein magix probe sitzen und vielleicht sogar kaufen können,
aber der besitzer hat leider von seinem angebot wieder abstand genommen

daher möchte ich meine anfrage hier noch mal auffrischen:

kennt ihr jemanden aus norddeutschland (hamburg bis ruhrgebiet),
der mich auf einem magix in M mal probesitzen lassen würde?



im gegenzug könnte ich auf einem aurum in m probe sitzen lassen
http://mtbn.ws/vrgg

oder auf einem sycythe in m
http://mtbn.ws/vpn0

oder auf einem alten jimbo in m
http://mtbn.ws/vt9y

ihr wollt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ich mir ein neues jimbo zulege,
oder ein rune, oder ein tyee, oder?
vielen dank schon mal für euer mitlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (23. Dezember 2014)

Was mir noch einfällt: Da noch kein Schnee liegt dürfte der Bikepark Bad Wildbad am Wochenende noch fahrbar sein. Bikestation hat glaube ich schon zu. 

Klär doch mal ab ob du ein Abstecher über Freudenstadt machen kannst und dir da ein Testbike holen kannst.  Ist sicherlich mit etwas Fahrerei verbunden, aber dafür kannst du dir dann sicher sein, dass das Magix das richtige Bike für dich ist. Und eine bessere Beratung, als direkt vor Ort wirst wohl auch woanders nicht bekommen 

Ist sicherlich 1 Tag der dafür komplett drauf geht, aber wenn man bedenkt wieviel Tage du dann auf dem Bike verbringst sicherlich eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Dschlenz (23. Dezember 2014)

Nur um da kurz einzuhaken, Solid hat zwischen den Jahren Betriebsferien und ist erst ab dem 12.01. wieder am Start soweit ich weiß, aber das Probesitzen auf dem Magix kann ich sehr empfehlen, ich habe sehr über das Teil gestaunt.


----------



## boss74 (23. Dezember 2014)

wie schon mal geschrieben. Ich kann eine Probefahrt im Gelände anbieten da ich offizielle Teststation bin. Habe Magix in M und L da. Wäre aber in Aalen (BW)


----------



## jojo2 (23. Dezember 2014)

cool
danke euch für euer bemühen
(sebastian hatte mir sogar schon ne pn geschrieben gehabt)

ab 07. kann ich wieder jemanden von solidbikes erreichen
bis dahin werd ich meditieren,
vielleicht werde ich aber auch auf dein angebot boss74 zurückkommen
und mich bei dir melden
ansonsten zeige ich hier wahrscheinlich irgendwann ab märz (min 60 tage lieferzeit bei solid)
ein bild von meinem schwarzen magix (bin mir schon fast sicher, dass es eins werden wird...)


----------



## slayer80 (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

genau, wir sind ab dem 7.01. wieder da. 
Wildbad: Genau, unsere Teststation hat schon zu. Der Lift nimmt leider keine Biker mehr mit, aber an bestimmten Tagen wird dort geshuttelt. Oder Du tretest das Magix den Berg hoch.


----------



## Freak35 (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
habe heute das Magix entdeckt und bin begeistert 
Kann mir jemand von Euch Magixern sagen, ob man auch einen Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C Dämpfer montieren kann?
Wieso wird das Magix noch nicht mit dem Rock Shox Monarch RC3 Plus DEBONAIR ausgeliefert bzw. mit Aufpreis angeboten?

Danke Euch 
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak35 (4. Januar 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> cool
> danke euch für euer bemühen
> (sebastian hatte mir sogar schon ne pn geschrieben gehabt)
> 
> ...



Echt 60 Tage? Auf der Homepage sind es doch nur 15 oder?


----------



## jojo2 (4. Januar 2015)

Freak35 schrieb:


> Echt 60 Tage? Auf der Homepage sind es doch nur 15 oder?



ja
im prinzip hast du recht,
aber ich will weder sram x1, noch die pike 2-step
also bleibt erstmal nur die comp-variante und die hat
leider "Lieferzeit 60-120 Tage (Produkt wird für Sie hergestellt)"


----------



## Freak35 (4. Januar 2015)

Achso alles klar  Was willst du den für Komponenten verbauen? Was findest du an Sram X1 und Pike 2-Step schlecht?


----------



## Freak35 (4. Januar 2015)

Habe mir die zwei verschiedenen Versionen gerade nochmals angeschaut - komisch dass die bessere Version viel kürzere Lieferzeiten hat als die schlechtere Ausstattung…sind ja an sich nicht allzu unterschiedlich, die Rähmen sind eh gleich...


----------



## jojo2 (5. Januar 2015)

Freak35 schrieb:


> Was findest du an Sram X1 und Pike 2-Step schlecht?



die sind bestimmt super,
aber für mich persönlich nicht das richtige

alles andere kann erst mal so bleiben - außer der sattelstütze
da wünsche ich mir eine moveloc


----------



## Stemminator (5. Januar 2015)

Freak35 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand von Euch Magixern sagen, ob man auch einen Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C Dämpfer montieren kann?
> Wieso wird das Magix noch nicht mit dem Rock Shox Monarch RC3 Plus DEBONAIR ausgeliefert bzw. mit Aufpreis angeboten?



Würde mich auch Interessieren.


----------



## dek (6. Januar 2015)

Mich würde interessieren ob sich schon jemand mit den Volumenspacern beim Monarch RT3 im Magix befasst hat. Mir ist das Bike bei 20% Sag zu straff und bei 30% ist zuwenig Progression da für meinen Geschmack.

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Freak35 (6. Januar 2015)

Also ein Vivid Air dürfte ins Magix passen, habe dazu gerade dieses Foto auf Pinkbike entdeckt: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/11183413/?s6


----------



## slayer80 (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo 


DEK schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren ob sich schon jemand mit den Volumenspacern beim Monarch RT3 im Magix befasst hat. Mir ist das Bike bei 20% Sag zu straff und bei 30% ist zuwenig Progression da für meinen Geschmack.
> 
> Gruß
> Dennis



Hallo Dennis,

bist Du nach der Skala am Dämpfer gegangen oder nach unserer Luftdrucktabelle? 
Da der Hinterbau sich nicht linear verhält (nämlich progressiv), darfst Du nicht nach der Skala am Dämpfer gehen. 

Du solltest 43 mm Sag haben (entspr. 25%), was 14 mm Hub am Dämpfer entspricht... wie gesagt, geh einfach nach der Tabelle und Du wirst ziemlich sicher glücklich sein.

Gruss
Matse


----------



## dek (6. Januar 2015)

Ok,danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lecram (7. Januar 2015)

Hi,

ich bin bei meiner Endurosuche auch über das Solid gestolpert und bis jetzt ziemlich angefixt. Könnten die Magix-Fahrer mal ihre gefahrenen Rahmengrößen in Verbindung mit ihrer Körpergröße / Schrittlänge posten. Ich bin mit meinen 183 und Schritt von 87 unschlüssig welche Größe es werden soll.
Mich würde weiter noch interessieren, ob bei der X1 Variante auch die Montage eines Flaschenhalters möglich oder ob da der Ausgleichsbehälter des Monarch Plus im Weg ist. Falls ja, kann man den Monarch auch umgekehrt einbauen (ähnlich dem Bild von Pinkbike mit dem Vivid). 
Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit der Bremse??? Reichen die 180er Scheiben oder wäre ne 200er vorne cool, bzw. Käse?

Greetz Marcel


----------



## Freak35 (7. Januar 2015)

Mir geht's genauso! Bin vor kurzem ein Magix X11 in M Probe gefahren…bin 178cm groß, Schrittlänge 84cm - hat perfekt gepasst. Das L war fast schon zu groß…der nette Herr vom Solid Testcenter in Aalen hat mir auch abgeraten Größe L zu kaufen. 
Kommt drauf an wie viel du wiegst und wie viel Bremskraft du erwartest…bei nicht allzu hohem Gewicht reicht die 180er locker...


----------



## Lecram (7. Januar 2015)

Wiege 78 Kg. Ich dachte an die 200er, da ich das Bike als Alltagswaffe und Urlaubsrad nutzen will, also auch mal lange Abfahrten in den Bergen und mittleres Geläuf in Bikeparks. Mein DH nutze ich meist nur daheim, da freu ich mich aber jedesmal über die 203mm am Vorderrad 
Was heißt für dich "fast schon zu groß"? Ich weiß, ich weiß. Echt ein schwieriges Thema. Wohnt evtl. jemand in der Nähe von 66540 (Neunkirchen), zwecks Probehocken?


----------



## Freak35 (7. Januar 2015)

"Fast schon zu groß" heißt, man könnte es schon fahren, sitzt aber eher gestreckt bzw. sehr ungünstig auf dem Rad  
Hier ist auch ein Info-Blatt mit Körpergröße - Rahmengröße Empfehlungen: http://www.solidbikes.de/media/files/68656_D_technical_information.pdf


----------



## Lecram (7. Januar 2015)

Dank Dir - Da kratz ich schon an den 185, die dann für M oder L taugen sollen....Oh je ;-)


----------



## Freak35 (7. Januar 2015)

Kein Problem, gerne. Ja ist immer nicht so einfach mit der Rahmengröße


----------



## dek (7. Januar 2015)

Also ich bin auch 1,83groß und habe ene Schrittlänge von 88. Habe in Bad Wildbad beide testen können. Habe mich dann aber für das M entschieden da mein Einsatzbereich eher bergab lastig ist


----------



## Lecram (8. Januar 2015)

Ahoi. @DEK: wir haben ja beide quasi die selben Maße. Wärst du so nett und würdest mir den Abstand sattelspitze mitte lenker ausmessen.  Dann könnte ich bei meinem jetzigen vergleichen.

Greetz Marzl


----------



## dek (8. Januar 2015)

Welchen Abstand meinst du ? Länge oder Höhenunterschied?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lecram (8. Januar 2015)

Quasi von der sattelspitze waagerecht zur mitte des lenkers.


----------



## ragazza (8. Januar 2015)

Lecram schrieb:


> Quasi von der sattelspitze waagerecht zur mitte des lenkers.


verschiedene Sättel sind mindestens genau so unterschiedlich lang wie zwei verschiedene Rahmengrößen. Das wird dir wenig weiterhelfen.


----------



## dek (9. Januar 2015)

Das wir wenig bringen. Du kannst den Sattel ja auch noch verschieben. Du solltest probe sitzen. Ich hätte auch L fahren können, liege genau dazwischen. Deshalb war es wichtig beide zu testen.


----------



## boss74 (9. Januar 2015)

bei einer Körpergröße um 1,85 cm ist es sinnvoll das M und das L probezufahren. Es kommt sehr auf die Vorlieben des Fahrers und die körperlichen Proportionen an (Beinlänge, Oberkörper...).

[email protected]


----------



## FR.Chicken (9. Januar 2015)

He, ich bin 1.70   Sollte laut Tabelle ein S Rahmen fahren hart an der Grenze zum M Rahmen. Fühle mich nach einer Probefahrt aber auf dem größeren  M Rahmen wohler.  ( Habe mir auch  eins in M gekauft. )  Also lieber probefahren da es jeder anders fühlt und  seine  eigenen Vorlieben hat


----------



## Stemminator (12. Januar 2015)

Wo liegt denn genau der Unterschied zwischen der Pike RC und der RCT3? Mehr Möglichkeiten bei der Einstellung?

Überlege gerade ob ich mir einen Rahmen hole und selber aufbaue oder zum Comp greife und nach Bedarf anpasse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayer80 (15. Januar 2015)

Servus,

Pike RC hat einen  Druckstufeneinstellknopf mit recht vielen clicks (9? 12? weiss nicht genau, ziemlich viele), RT3 hat 3 vorgefertigte Druckstufeneinstellungen und einen Hebel.

Thema Debonair: Unser Magix funktioniert am besten mit dem normalen, sprich nicht-Debonair-Dämpfer. 

Gruß
Matse


----------



## 0skill (2. März 2015)

Servus,

Hätte mal eine Frage an die eingesessenen Magix Fahrer.
Ich hab jetzt seit kurzem auch ein Magix in RAW. 
Was ich nicht wusste war das der Rahmen ja nichtmal mit Klarlack lackiert wird.
Wie steckt denn der Rahmen das auf dauer weg?
Habt ihr ihn lackieren lassen oder abgeklebt oder .... ???
Muss ja sagen in natura gefällt mir der RAW Rahmen um einiges besser als auf den Werbebildern auf der Solid Page
Nur hab ich zur Zeit mit dem ganzen Salz auf den Straßen bedenken wie sich das mit dem Alu verträgt


----------



## Lecram (5. März 2015)

Aloha,

heute kam mein Magix. Es wurde ein X11 in black mit Reverse Black One Pedalen, 30er KB und 200er Disc vorne.  Raus aus der rieeeeeesigen Verpackung. Lenker ausgerichtet und mit dem richtige Drehmoment festgezogen. Bin bis jetzt nur ein paar Meter gerollt. Morgen wird ausgiebig gestestet.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch:

Was war bei euren Bikes an Zubehör dabei?
Dachte es sei das Reverb Entlüftungskit (Ist ja eig. immer bei RV dabei) und die Volumenspacer der Pike mit an Bord. Oder irre ich da?

So long, ich meld mich.
Greetz Marzl


----------



## slayer80 (5. März 2015)

@Oskill: Ist 6061er-Alu, das hat eine extrem widerstandsfähige Passivschicht. Im Salz würde ich damit jedoch evtl. trotzdem etwas vorsichtig sein. Sprich: Nach m Fahren putzen und nicht 8 Wochen mit Salzwasser dran in den Keller stellen...

Gruss
Matse


----------



## 0skill (6. März 2015)

Danke für die Info


----------



## dek (6. März 2015)

Keine Probleme mit der Oberfläche bis jetzt.


----------



## Lecram (6. März 2015)

Erste Runde war nett  das Bike fühlt sich super an. Musste das Fahrwerk etwas einstellen, aber sonst tip top. 
Wie war das jetzt bei euch mit dem mitgelieferten Zubehör? 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## 0skill (6. März 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie original die Bremsleitung und das Schaltseil verlegt werden? 
Also da durch die Schwinge. Unten oder oben durch oder egal? 
Danke


----------



## FloriLori (17. März 2015)

Hatte einer das Rad in serienausstattung schon mal an der Waage?


----------



## dek (17. März 2015)

0skill schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie original die Bremsleitung und das Schaltseil verlegt werden?
> Also da durch die Schwinge. Unten oder oben durch oder egal?
> Danke



Nicht die besten Bilder aber vielleicht helfen sie dir etwas weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0skill (17. März 2015)

Danke aber Leider nicht erkennbar.
Ist es so richtig oder sollte man sie außen vorbei führen?


----------



## dek (18. März 2015)

Sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## jojo2 (9. Mai 2015)

guten tag

eigentlich mach ich immer videos,
aber seit märz hab ich noch nicht die zeit dafür gefunden.

wollt mich aber trotzdem hier mal melden
mit meinem magix, dass ich seit märz habe
dank der netten leute von solidbikes...

also flaschenhalter am magix geht super!


----------



## jojo2 (9. Mai 2015)

also richtig super!




ich kann das magix nur empfehlen
macht munter


----------



## 0skill (9. Mai 2015)

?


----------



## jojo2 (12. Mai 2015)

0skill schrieb:


> ?



oh sorry,
deine frage ist mir irgendwie durch die lappen gegangen
die antwort ist natürlich ja


----------



## 0skill (26. Mai 2015)

hat außer mir noch jemand Probleme mit dem Hinterbau?
mir werden ständig die Schrauben locker 
musste heuer schon 4 mal alles nachziehen 
ist das normal?


----------



## dek (26. Mai 2015)

Das nicht, aber bei mir haben die beiden Lager mit denen die Umlenkhebel am Rahmen gelagert sind sehr schnell spiel bekommen. Leider ist der Umlenkhebel geteilt und nicht aus einem Stück oder verbunden so, dass hier hohe kräfte auf die Lager wirken und sich auch der Hinterbau spührbar beim Überfahren von Spuhrillen verwindet. Sieht man auch wenn man den Hauptrahmen am Sitzrohr packt und dann das Hinterrad von oben hin und her bewegt...


----------



## 0skill (26. Mai 2015)

Nein solche Probleme hat es bei mir bis jetzt noch nicht gegeben. Nur wäre mir bis jetzt schon zwei mal fast das Bike auseinander geflogen. Hab den Rahmen seit Februar und bin aber noch nicht viel zum fahren gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dek (27. Mai 2015)

Vorgeschriebenes Drehmoment + etwas Sicherungslack. Gelöst hat sich bisher nix.


----------



## jojo2 (31. Mai 2015)

zwischenzeitlich bin ich ungefähr zweitausend kilometer mit dem magix gefahren
viel im leichten gelände, bißchen dirts springen, bißchen dh-strecken,
das endurorennen in dabo, drei tage rumpelige pfalzstrecken,
drei spassige tage in pod smrkem (aber die zählen als belastung nicht wirklich,
das is wie kilometerweise pumtrack fahren)
und gestern
u.a. 4 mal in braunlage die weiße strecke runter (das ist eine strecke aus steinen von hünengräbern,
hinkelsteinen und dazu wurzelauslegware, die die passagen dazwischen füllt)
die strecke ist ungefähr 4km lang. ich bin die einigermaßen schnell gefahren und nicht immer sauber.
nach solchen tagen in braunlage bietet es sich an,
mal einen kurzen blick auf die lager zu werfen.
das hab ich vorhin gemacht und kein festgestellt.
alle schrauben saßen noch gut fest (mit drehmomentschlüssel überprüft).
also ich bins zufrieden.

bei der gelegenheit hab ich dann auch mal ein handyfoto von der leitungsverlegung hinten gemacht
weil mal jemand danach fragte):



jo denn
uns allen viel spaß noch


----------



## FR.Chicken (1. Juni 2015)

Bike läuft.  Benutze es zum Enduro und Tourenfahren. Ab und an im bikepark.  Hatte ein knacksen im Hinterbau. Beim überprüfen stellte ich fest, dass die Schrauben der  Ausfallenden locker waren.  Abgebaut  gesäubert montiert. Schrauben mit Loctite gesichert. Seitdem keinen Probleme.


----------



## jojo2 (9. Juni 2015)

...und?
welches rad fährt der?


----------



## dek (10. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mein Bike seit Herbst letzten Jahres im Einsatz. Vorwiegend Hometrails und Willingen/Winterberg/Bad Wildbad.
Tippe mal auf ne schlechte Charge bei meinen Lagern da hier bis jetzt niemand anderer Probleme damit hätte. Neue sind jetzt drin. Weich ist der Hinterbau trotzdem noch. Und ich wiege nur ca75 kg. Evtl werde ich mir mal ein Stück Alu fräsen lassen um zu schauen ob ich damit die Wippe verstärken kann.
Sonst kann ich bis jetzt nur positives über das wirklich sehr gute Bike sagen.


----------



## jojo2 (30. Juni 2015)

so
nu kann ich noch was zur haltbarkeit sagen
es hat gehalten
ich war grad für einige tage in frankreich und da hatts gehalten
und alle schrauben ebenfalls

zweieinhalb tage fast nur gerüttel und geschüttel
(gestern saßen wir nämlich zwei stunden im lift, der gilt nur als halber tag und hatte auch nur drei statt sechs stages - immer zwischen 3 und 6 kilometer lang)
bei über 30 grad und staub satt. steep and loose und all so was
hier nämlich

nur keine ahnung, wie ich das video für alle unkompliziert und sichtbar einbette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (1. Juli 2015)

pinkbikevideos einzubetten, ist wohl etwas zu schwer für mich
ich häng deswegen nochmal den link dran

www.pinkbike.com/video/413854/


----------



## 0skill (11. August 2015)

mir wurde mein Magix gestohlen
Hätte noch ein Schaltauge übrig
Wenn es jemand brauchen kann einfach melden


----------



## jojo2 (13. August 2015)

oh backe @0skill
hoffe, du kommst trotzdem noch aufs rad...
käse


in einem magazin wurde das magix "getestet"

http://issuu.com/aacho/docs/letsride_issue2-2015_


----------



## Simon Katsch (30. August 2015)

Hey Leude,
hatte auf der Eurobike ein nettes Gespräch mit einem Herrn von Solid Bikes. Er hat mir das Magix vorgestellt und jetzt wollte ich nach euren Erfahrungen fragen...
Lässt sich an den Ausstattungen noch was machen? Lassen die Jungs und Mädels mit sich reden?
-Wie zufrieden seid ihr?
-Wo nutzt ihr es so...Bikepark, Trails?
-Seid ihr mit der Uphillfähigkeit zufrieden?
Fahrt ihr das Como oder das X11?

DANKE schon mal!

Grüße


----------



## 0skill (31. August 2015)

zu 1. Nein
zu 2. Ich war sehr zufrieden damit
3. Trails
4. Da gibt es deutlich bessere Bikes aber prinzipiell nicht schlecht
5. Custom Aufbau mit 1x10


----------



## jojo2 (31. August 2015)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> und jetzt wollte ich nach euren Erfahrungen fragen...



guten tach
drei Wochen bevor ich mein magix comp zugeschickt bekommen sollte,
hatte ich solid meine liste mit änderungswünschen zukommen lassen

aber da kriegte ich dann ne mail, dass das rad schon im karton und für den versand fertig ist....
die antwort klang allerdings so, als wären änderungen prinzipiell möglich gewesen, nur war ich eben zu spät...

ich wollte und hab dann sofort zuhause geändert:
lenkerbreite, anderer sattel und vorne ne größere bremsscheibe
für die längeren und sehr langen abfahrten bei der enduro2.

(sollte ich in den französischen alpen im nächsten jahr noch ein rennen wie die enduro2
oder die trans savoie  mitfahren,
gibt's gleich ne andere bremsanlage - denn mit den 25/30 km
oft steilen und ruppigen abfahrten pro renntag, war meine guide überfordert,
musste ich zwischendurch die bremsbeläge tauschen - aber dafür gibt's hier bestimmt schöne lange threads.
in unseren mittelgebirgchen reicht mir die dagegen lang und länger)

was ich nicht versteh, ist die reifenwahl: hans dampf performance...
die reifen könnten gleich weggelassen werden, und das rad auf (den guten) felgen ausgeliefert werden.
die reifen hängen nun bei mir als sondermüll rum.
(bei unserem tyee konnte der reifen in 2014 noch aus verschiedenen ausgewählt werden - das macht sinn).
wenn das noch nicht geändert wurde, würde ich nachfragen, ob das geändert werden kann

wofür ich das rad nutze?
es ist halt ein enduro und kein downhiller - und das find ich klasse.
wenn ich an einem tag nur im park fahren würde, würde ich dafür vielleicht mein scythe nehmen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1346865

das hat mehr reserven, und bietet mehr komfort...
ein rad für marathons brauch ich nicht, und deswegen ist ein enduro für mich bestens geeignet

und weil ich andere räder kaum wirklich kenn, kann ich das magix beim hochfahren
nicht angemessen vergleichen und kann nur sagen:
ich fahr damit überall hoch, wenn kein lift in der nähe ist und ich nicht schieben möchte.
(gestern hab ich jemanden gesehen, der schob sein rad keuchend eine der "rampen" auf meinen hausrunden hoch.
ich vermute, das mit dem hochfahren hängt auch mit dem
willen und wollen oder so zusammen)

eine kleine ergänzung:
die hydraulische reverse sattelstütze funktioniert super. langsam,
aber sie tut, was sie soll. und ich nutz die sehr viel...


----------



## jojo2 (31. August 2015)

ich nehm das mal auf und leite das wie gewünscht weiter

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/deisterfreun-de-e-v-forum.587233/page-72#post-13199619


----------



## Simon Katsch (31. August 2015)

0skill schrieb:


> zu 1. Nein
> zu 2. Ich war sehr zufrieden damit
> 3. Trails
> 4. Da gibt es deutlich bessere Bikes aber prinzipiell nicht schlecht
> 5. Custom Aufbau mit 1x10





jojo2 schrieb:


> guten tach
> drei Wochen bevor ich mein magix comp zugeschickt bekommen sollte,
> hatte ich solid meine liste mit änderungswünschen zukommen lassen
> 
> ...




DANKE für eure Einschätzungen. Ich werde wenn ich mich entschieden habe mal mit Solid Kontakt aufnehmen. Die Reifen sind wohl eher solala .
Ich denke ich werde mit der Bremse mal ins Rennen gehen, da ich ein Fliegengewicht bin und sie wie ihr schreibt keine schlechte Bremse ist....


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. September 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> (bei unserem tyee konnte der reifen in 2014 noch aus verschiedenen ausgewählt werden - das macht sinn).
> wenn das noch nicht geändert wurde, würde ich nachfragen, ob das geändert werden kann


Hast du also auch das Tyee? haste einen Vergleich Tyee und Magix?


----------



## jojo2 (2. September 2015)

jemand aus meiner Familie hat das.
aber dummerweise in größe s genommen,
und dennoch: ich find auch das prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (2. September 2015)

so läuft der Hase also 
ich denke die beiden Bikes sollten vergleichbar sein(Magix und Tyee) oder?
Hast du das Comp oder X11? Die Ausstattung ist ja bei den beiden nicht so anders (außer die Schaltung natürlich und die "schlechtere" Gabel beim Comp.....)


----------



## jojo2 (2. September 2015)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Hast du das Comp oder X11?



ich hab das comp

diesen thread kennst du?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/enduro.269/


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. September 2015)

ok. ne den Thread kenne ich noch nicht...aber da werde ich mal reinschauen


----------



## jojo2 (9. September 2015)

oh mannomann
bevor hier bis nächstes frühjahr gar nix passiert
schmeiß ich hier lieber mal nen video rein
auch wenns nu so gar nicht passt - egal
http://mtbn.ws/vx67

uns allen viel spass beim radfahrn


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. September 2015)

Ja echt mau hier.
ich könnte noch ein paar blöde Fragen zum Magix stellen damit hier etwas Bewegung ist


----------



## jojo2 (10. September 2015)

das trifft sich gut
ich muss mich jetzt mit kollegen treffen
also müssten hier dann andere antworten

aber eins gönn ich mir noch schnell
das hattest du gesehen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/enduro-geometrie-welche-fuer-was.767258/
viel spass heute abend


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. September 2015)

ja den thread habe ich gesehen aber nicht wirklich gelesen  
schönen Abend
Prost!


----------



## Simon Katsch (14. September 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich hab das comp



hast du das Gefühl dass dir beim Comp die absenkbare Gabel oder der 11-fach Antrieb fehlt?


----------



## jojo2 (14. September 2015)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> hast du das Gefühl dass dir beim Comp die absenkbare Gabel oder der 11-fach Antrieb fehlt?



absenkbare gabel brauch ich nicht
die wär für mich vielleicht sinnvoll, wenn ich mehr da fahren könnte, 
wo ich gerne fahren möchte: in den alpen.
aber im mittelgebirge vermisse ich die nicht
(ich hatte vor ein paar jahren mal ein bionicon edison, 
das hatte ne dolle absenkung - bei dem, was die vorne "feder"gabel nannten,
das war im mittelgebirge ne nette spielerei, aber ich habs danach nicht mehr vermisst) 


1x11 würde ich gerne mal ne längere zeit fahren
und dann aber auch noch mal durchkalkulieren, 
ob ich mir das finanziell leisten will - bei allen vorteilen, die man da erkennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (15. September 2015)

ok dann mal danke für die Einschätzung. am Wochenende fahr ich die beiden mal Probe....dann wird man sehen!


----------



## jojo2 (19. September 2015)

tag zusammen
die schaltzugverlegung 
kann man etwas besser gestalten.
der abrieb war mir wohl bei der ersten kontrolle der lager entgangen.
nix dramatisches; das material ist da schön dick,
aber ich muss mal eine andere verlegung als die vom auslieferungszustand ausprobieren


----------



## Simon Katsch (20. September 2015)

ja ist mir heute auch aufgefallen als ich das bike live gesehen habe dass die Verlegung nicht optimal ist....werde mir da Gedanken machen wenn mein bike im keller steht


----------



## Simon Katsch (20. September 2015)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> ok dann mal danke für die Einschätzung. am Wochenende fahr ich die beiden mal Probe....dann wird man sehen!


so Probefahrten erledigt...Begeisterung pur!
das X11 und Comp.....
Denke dass das Comp für mich reichen sollte!


----------



## Simon Katsch (21. September 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> eine kleine ergänzung:
> die hydraulische reverse sattelstütze funktioniert super. langsam,
> aber sie tut, was sie soll. und ich nutz die sehr viel...



hat die auch spiel wenn man den Sattel versucht zu verdrehen?


----------



## jojo2 (21. September 2015)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> hat die auch spiel wenn man den Sattel versucht zu verdrehen?



spiel hab ich keins bemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (3. Oktober 2015)

nächste Woche wird es einen neuen Magix-Besitzer geben....  
Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## nickname75 (3. Oktober 2015)

Dann viel Spaß mit den Magix


----------



## Simon Katsch (3. Oktober 2015)

nickname75 schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß mit den Magix


Dankeee!ich werde hier berichten


----------



## jojo2 (20. Oktober 2015)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> ich werde hier berichten



und?
magst du schon was nettes berichten?
aber nur nettes bitte.
und unabhängig davon:
viel spass beim radfahrn!


----------



## Simon Katsch (20. Oktober 2015)

Moin,
ja ich hatte gestern schon vor zu berichten, habe es aber verpennt 
Der "kleine" Bericht folgt heute abend


----------



## Simon Katsch (20. Oktober 2015)

So also:
Ich habe das Magix Comp in S an einem Freitag in Freudenstadt abgeholt um auch mal zu sehen wie Solid-Bikes arbeitet usw. Mich interessiert so was einfach .
Die Jungs da sind sehr nett und mir wurde einiges erklärt. Am Sonntag danach war ich dann schon das erste mal das Pferd ausführen....im Bikepark Brandertal. Ich muss sagen zu meinem Bike von 2010 mit 130mm vorne und 160mm FW hinten natürlich ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Ich habe mich aber sofort wohl gefühlt! Aber an sich fühlt sich das Bike super an. Im Bikepark habe ich dem Magix alles was möglich war abverlangt. Es ist aber trotzdem wendig und gut zu dirigieren. Dann habe ich auf dem Hometrail die Test bergauf gemacht und auch dort war es gut zu pedalieren trotz nicht absenkbarer Federgabel  wobei die Steigungen eher "gemächlich" waren.
Leider habe ich seit der Tour Probleme mit der ablenkbaren Sattelstütze die sich selbstständig absenkt. Ich wurde aber gut beraten und mir wurde auch eine Alternative angeboten(Umtausch)....
Soweit bin ich super zufrieden und fühle mich sowohl auf dem Bike als auch bei Solid wohl!


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2015)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Bikepark Brandertal
> Soweit bin ich super zufrieden und fühle mich sowohl auf dem Bike als auch bei Solid wohl!




sehr schön!


und du bist tschak norris track approved?
cool


----------



## Simon Katsch (23. Oktober 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> und du bist tschak norris track approved?
> cool


ich muss sagen. für die Strecke fehlt mir nicht nur die Fahrtechnik sondern auch die Eier 
wir sind ihn mal reingefahren, aber das ist ne ganz andere Hausnummer....Downhill halt und es war an dem Tag auf den Wurzeln extrem glatt!


----------



## jojo2 (23. Oktober 2015)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> ich muss sagen. für die Strecke fehlt mir nicht nur die Fahrtechnik sondern auch die Eier



ich kenn die strecke nicht,
aber mit diesem enduro hast du schon mal beste voraussetzungen
für auch anspruchsvollere strecken
und dafür fahrtechnik und selbstvertrauen zu kriegen.

probier mal unterschiedliche reifen aus, setz die spacer mal nach oben, mal nach unten
fahr tubeless mit niedrigem Luftdruck
fahr mal zwischendurch einen freerider mit mehr federweg und genieß die reserven, die son rad hat,
dann fährst du auch ganz anders mit dem enduro
und immer schön
viel spass haben


----------



## Simon Katsch (14. November 2015)

so was gibts neues bei euch freunde des magix?
ordentlich das Wetter genießen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (14. November 2015)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> so was gibts neues bei euch freunde des magix?
> ordentlich das Wetter genießen?




da hast du recht
ich jedenfalls bin immer noch freund des magix
das wetter allerdings nimmt sich derzeit bescheiden aus

aber ich will ja auch nich braun werden,
sondern spass haben,
darum fahr ich so oft es geht mit und ohne hund durchn wald
(ich bin echt viel zu langsam für den. käse)

nächstes jahr fahr ich wohl wieder nach norwegen und schweden
da kann man schön rad fahren

auch im moment ist das da toll
wie immer eigentlich
gibt ja für alles passende socken








und? was machst du mit deinem rad?
züge schon anders verlegt?


----------



## Simon Katsch (15. November 2015)

bei uns ist das Wetter eigentlich perfekt zum biken. Trocken und sogar teilweise noch gut mit kurzer Hose fahrbar. Leider wird es abends so schnell und früh dunkel(vor allem wenn bei uns am See der Nebel hängt) dass ich es fast nicht mehr hinbekomme bei Helligkeit zu fahren. Die Wochenenden sind auch gut verplant. Norwegen und Schweden biken? habe davon noch nicht so viel gehört wobei die Länder an sich traumhaft sind! Stehen auch noch auf dem Plan und in dem Fall evtl mit Bike 
bin immernoch top zufrieden mit dem Magix obwohl ich Anfangs etwas Probleme mit der Sattelstütze hatte. Im Moment funktioniert sie tadellos. Hoffe dass das so bleibt. Von den Zügen habe ich bisher die Finger gelassen. mal schauen wann ich das in Angriff nehme.
Nächstes Jahr steht PDS auf dem Programm. Bin gespannt wie es sich dort fährt 
Heute muss ich mal den Keller aufräumen da morgen die Wasseruhr getauscht wird. Nicht dass die das Magix aus versehen mitnehmen werde ich das Bike mit in die Wohnung nehmen und glaube ich vor den Fernseher stellen. 



jojo2 schrieb:


> und? was machst du mit deinem rad?



Also den ganzen Abend anschauen...!

Von den Socken habe ich auch schon gehört, aber noch nicht sicher ob ich die brauche


----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2015)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Norwegen und Schweden biken? habe davon noch nicht so viel gehört wobei die Länder an sich traumhaft sind! Stehen auch noch auf dem Plan und in dem Fall evtl mit Bike



solltest du tun

http://mtbn.ws/vnuw


ich seh schon 
du magst dein rad auch

und dann noch so feines wetter
sehr schön!


----------



## Simon Katsch (22. November 2015)

jojo was hast n du für reifen auf deinem Magix?
Haste noch die Original-laufräder druff?


----------



## jojo2 (22. November 2015)

hi
du fährst offenbar immer noch - astrein!
hier fiel heute der erste schnee - auch astrein
dann machts fahren auf den gewohnten strecken nochmal so viel spass
blieb aber nicht viel von dem hübschen weiß liegen

aber nach reifen fragt man nicht in einem forum
könntest mich genauso gut fragen, ob ich katholisch oder evangelisch bin
gibt nix als ärger, wenn man über reifen spricht
vorne hab ich was weiches und hinten, was gerade da war

erst hatte ich irgendwelche hübschen maxxis drauf,
die hab ich aber nicht dicht gekriegt
konnte ich nur mit schlauch fahren

und dann hab ich doch noch irgendwo magic marys in 27,5 gefunden
die waren in diesem jahr lange nicht auftreibbar
und hinten hab ich hans dampf trailstar oder so
rock razor hätte ich genauso gut nehmen können

aber reifen sind auch so ne glaubenssache
hab ich das schon gesacht?
nie in nem forum danach fragen
aber wir sind hier ja unter uns, insofern war die frage okay


ich bin übrigens nicht getauft


----------



## jojo2 (23. November 2015)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> jojo was hast n du für reifen auf deinem Magix?
> Haste noch die Original-laufräder druff?



hatte ich vergessen: es sind immer noch die orginallaufräder drauf

was teile am rad angeht, solltest du aber besser andere leute ansprechen als mich
ich bin alt und kann kein rad fahren
und so


----------



## Froschel (24. November 2015)

wollte mal fragen wie sich das Magix so fürs stolperbiken eignet. Ist der flache Lenkwinkel und die lange Kettenstrebe da schon zu sehr auf schnellere Abfahrten ausgelegt und weniger auf langsam im technisch steilen und verwinkeltem Gelände ?


----------



## jojo2 (24. November 2015)

Froschel schrieb:


> stolperbiken in langsam verwinkeltem Gelände ?




ich kann dazu nix sagen
ich kann nicht stolperbiken
aber im april (kalt wars und nass) war ich in der pfalz
da wars toll und schnell und an einer stelle auch verwinkelt
die stelle wirst du kennen
ich war zu dem zeitpunkt am ende einer echten grippe
und durfte gar nicht radfahrn (konnt ich auch gar nicht).
hätte ich das magix nicht gehabt, wär ich um diese 
verwinkelte stelle nicht rummgekommen - krank und blind wie ich war

hier ist die stelle, die du bestimmt kennst
und meine zweite ausfahrt mit dem magix
(danke nochmals schlabberkette für die aufnahmen)


----------



## Froschel (24. November 2015)

Hi jojo,
ja die Stelle kenn ich, ist eine wirklich schöne Abfahrt. Kannst du mir sagen wie gut sich das Hinterrad in Spitzkehren umsetzten lässt damit. Hab jetzt ein Onone 456 Hardtail mit sehr kurzer Kettenstrebe und kann das deshalb schlecht abschätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. November 2015)

uii
das ist für mich eine wirklich schwierige frage

das magix ist kein Leichtgewicht
aber ebensowenig wie mein scythe,
aber auch nicht sehr viel schwerer als das enduro, das ich vorher hatte
die kettenstrebe ist beim magix glaube ich etwas länger als bei den beiden anderen rädern
(ich guck das noch mal nach, wenn ich heute abend zeit hab)

das umsetzen klappt mit allen rädern gleichermaßen gut
(und ich fahr wieder ohne klickies - so wie du wahrscheinlich auch),
zumal wenn ich aus der fahrbewegung heraus umsetze klappt das auch beim magix leicht,
was beim stolperbiken natürlich ebenso oft nicht der fall ist
aus dem stand muss ich beherzter rangehen

muss grad schluß machen
bis dann


----------



## jojo2 (24. November 2015)

@Froschel 
ich habs mir jetzt etwas einfacher gemacht
jeder zweite stolperbiker, der was auf sich hält fährt ein liteville...

für das 301 in m wird eine hinterbaulänge von 430mm angegeben
für das magix in m wird eine kettenstrebenlänge von 431 mm angegeben

das gewicht eines 301 rahmens ...
ist anders als das des magix-rahmens

herzliche grüße
jojo


----------



## Froschel (25. November 2015)

ja litevilles sieht man schon eine Menge, kaum zu glauben bei den Preisen.
Hast du mal dein Magix gewogen ? Passt die Gewichtsangabe die auf der Homepage steht so in etwa mit der Realität überein ? Sind ja bei anderen Herstellern als öfter mal Angaben die eher gewürfelt als gewogen sind.


grüße
Bernhard


----------



## jojo2 (25. November 2015)

Froschel schrieb:


> Passt die Gewichtsangabe die auf der Homepage steht so in etwa mit der Realität überein ?



hmm
ich hab keine gewichtsangabe zu den kompletträdern gefunden,
lediglich das rahmengewicht unter "technische information"

das gewicht meines magix verschweige ich lieber,
aber du scheinst dich von dem angegebenen rahmengewicht von 3,5kg nicht abschrecken zu lassen.
sehr sympathisch.

ich wollte ein stabiles rad, weil ich viel rumhüpfe und gerne über hinkelsteine fahre.
beim magix bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das rahmenmaterial an den richtigen stellen eingesetzt wurde
und der rahmen dann einfach hält.
da ich viel und auch mit ganzkörpereinsatz fahre, bin ich auch
nicht ganz untrainiert - nur über die 19 und mehr kg meines scythe fluche ich immer wieder mal.

eigentlich bin ich über den blick auf das strike zum magix gekommen:
wer ein dhler mit so guten kritiken baut, hab ich gedacht, kriegt bestimmt auch ein vernünftiges enduro hin,
das nicht nur für brechsandstrecken geeignet ist. und dann war das auch noch bezahlbar!!

vielleicht mag ja jemand anders aus dem thread das gewicht seines magix nennen
und dir konkret weiterhelfen






Froschel schrieb:


> grüße
> Bernhard



grüße zurück
jojo


----------



## Simon Katsch (25. November 2015)

auf die schnelle.meins liegt bei 14,8 für das comp. inkl Pedale (große Pedale  )
gewichtsangabe sollte schon passen mit der auf der hompage...14,2kg war da glaube ich angegeben...
antworte später auf die anderen "Sachen"


----------



## Simon Katsch (26. November 2015)

so.
@jojo2 
mir ging es nicht um den reifentyp sondern die breite deiner reifen. hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen  dass es im Glaubenskrieg ausartet ist klar wenn man hier, besser gesagt in dem forum nach reifenmeinungen fragt. die frage ist wie breit dürfen die reifen bei den original-laufrädern max. sein.

@Froschel 
ich kann nicht "stolperbiken" gescheite denn dass ich weiß was das wort bedeutet.....hört sich nach technischen Abfahrten an. ich kann sagen dass das magix ähnlich wendig wie mein 26zöller ist und das Hinterrad versetzen geht mit dem magix schon ganz gut.habe leider keine vergleiche zu einem liteville (braucht man sowas für so einen preis?). wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst fahr das magix mal probe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (26. November 2015)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> @jojo2
> die breite deiner reifen


2,35zoll


----------



## Froschel (26. November 2015)

hab mal als Richtwert so 14Kg angepeilt, das sollte ja dann mit etwas abspecken einigermassen gehen. 3.5Kg für den Rahmen ist zwar recht viel, aber wenn er hält solls mir recht sein, will den ja schliesslich ne Weile fahren.
Und den Preis finde ich für die Ausstattung wirklich gut, und es hat BSA Tretlager


----------



## Simon Katsch (28. November 2015)

jojo2 schrieb:


> 2,35zoll



ok danke!!




Froschel schrieb:


> hab mal als Richtwert so 14Kg angepeilt, das sollte ja dann mit etwas abspecken einigermassen gehen. 3.5Kg für den Rahmen ist zwar recht viel, aber wenn er hält solls mir recht sein, will den ja schliesslich ne Weile fahren.
> Und den Preis finde ich für die Ausstattung wirklich gut, und es hat BSA Tretlager



kannst dir ja das X11 rauslassen das steht bei 13,6kg und dann noch schlanke Pedale da haste dann deine 14kg


----------



## FR.Chicken (3. Dezember 2015)

Froschel schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen wie sich das Magix so fürs stolperbiken eignet. Ist der flache Lenkwinkel und die lange Kettenstrebe da schon zu sehr auf schnellere Abfahrten ausgelegt und weniger auf langsam im technisch steilen und verwinkeltem Gelände ?




Ich fahr meins jetzt schon länger.  Ist ein echtes Enduro .  Bei  1,69 fahre ich den M Rahmen. Meine Tochter hat den S Rahmen ist ein wenig verspielter. Bei meiner fahrweise bevorzuge ich den M.

Hier ein Video vom Sommer mit ein paar Ecken


----------



## Simon Katsch (3. Dezember 2015)

FR.Chicken schrieb:


> Ich fahr meins jetzt schon länger.  Ist ein echter Alrounder.  Bei  1,69 fahre ich den M Rahmen. Meine Tochter hat den S Rahmen ist ein wenig verspielter. Bei meiner fahrweise bevorzuge ich den M.
> 
> Hier ein Video vom Sommer mit ein paar Ecken




ich bin 1,70m und fahre in S.habe beide Größen davor getestet und habe mich auf dem S wohler gefühlt,aber kommt halt auf die Fahrweise und Terrain an...

Das M wäre mir an den Klöten zu knapp....habe wohl zu kurze beine!


----------



## Froschel (4. Dezember 2015)

dachte dass M für meine 1,83m gut passt, aber im Vid sieht es ja doch recht kurz aus. Muss es dann doch mal probesitzen/fahren.


----------



## deusexmachina (4. Dezember 2015)

Froschel schrieb:


> dachte dass M für meine 1,83m gut passt...
> Muss es dann doch mal probesitzen/fahren.




ich finde, das solltest du tun.
ich bin ca. 1.74, schrittlänge weiß ich nicht mehr,
fahre das magix in M

und kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass M für größere fahrer
in den meisten fahrsituationen noch passend wäre.


----------



## FR.Chicken (4. Dezember 2015)

Froschel schrieb:


> dachte dass M für meine 1,83m gut passt, aber im Vid sieht es ja doch recht kurz aus. Muss es dann doch mal probesitzen/fahren.


Ja  auf jeden fall mal Probesitzen. Das ist so individuell mit dem Gefühl das du brauchst um eins zu sein mit dem Bike......


----------



## Simon Katsch (4. Dezember 2015)

das stimmt. könntest auch in aalen probesitzen falls es näher ist für dich.da gibts auch ein "testcenter"


----------



## jojo2 (4. Dezember 2015)

guckst du bei boss74
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/solid-magix.658655/page-3#post-12477679


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (8. Dezember 2015)

guten tag
kurze frage: welche kettenführung habt ihr am magix (2x10) montiert?
nachdem ich zum xten mal meine bioniconkettenführung  geflickt habe, habe ich
die nase von der voll.
passt z.b. die reverse x2 ohne Probleme?


----------



## Simon Katsch (8. Dezember 2015)

ich habe eine von Reverse dran ja!passt gut 
die von solid haben sie drangeschraubt...


----------



## rumag (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Magix zuzulegen. Da Solid für mich eine relativ unbekannte Marke ist und das Magix auch nicht an jeder Ecke steht, würden mich eure Erfahrungen mit dem Magix interessieren.
Gab es Probleme mit dem Bike bezüglich der Qualität usw.?
Wie ist der Service von Solid?
Wie sind eure grundsätzlichen Erfahrungen mit dem Teil?


----------



## Simon Katsch (9. Dezember 2015)

mir war solid auch fast unbekannt.ich war dann bei der eurobike am Stand und dann kam ein netter Herr und hat mir gezeigt was Reverse bzw solid macht und kann.so kamen wir von bremsscheiben auf Griffe und landeten dann beim magix.nach einer kleinen Probefahrt dachte ich mir das könnte ein bike für mich sein.kurze zeit später war dann ein Event in sasbachwalden und dort konnte man alle solid Bikes Probefahren.ich war begeistert und hatte dann ein paar mal Kontakt zu Peter, dem Chef.nach guten Beratungsgespräche Habe ich mir das Teil bestellt und habe es dann abgeholt da mich bikefirmen interessieren(auch wenn es 2,5std entfernt ist  )
ich bin immernoch sehr begeistert!ich bereue nichts,obwohl ich etwas Probleme mit der Reverse sattelstütze hatte....


----------



## rumag (9. Dezember 2015)

Hört sich schon mal gut an.


----------



## jojo2 (9. Dezember 2015)

ich bin der andere hier aus dem thread
wie du ja bestimmt bereits gelesen hast.
und du kennst mich ja vielleicht 
aus der rose bikes actiongalerie 

dort wie hier gilt das gleiche:
ich kann räder nicht vernünftig beurteilen.

aber ich kann sagen, mit dem magix hab ich meinen spass
wermutstropfen hatte ich noch keine
und ich bin gespannt auf die 2016er räder von solid


----------



## Simon Katsch (9. Dezember 2015)

meine kaufempfehlung hast du und ich mag es sehr dass die kundennähe bei solid vorhanden ist und man nicht einer von vielen ist!


----------



## Froschel (9. Dezember 2015)

weiß jemand wie der schwarze Rahmen beschichtet ist, Eloxiert, Pulverlack oder Nasslack ?


----------



## jojo2 (9. Dezember 2015)

Froschel schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie der schwarze Rahmen beschichtet ist...?



der wird's wissen
@slayer80


ich fahr das schwarze und der lack hält,
und sogar am unterrohr - obwohl die schutzfolie, die ich draufkleben wollte,
seit monaten auf meiner werkbank liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (10. Dezember 2015)

dazu habe ich zu wenig Ahnung von Oberflächenbeschichtungen....und deshalb habe ich RAW genommen


----------



## rumag (15. Dezember 2015)

Was für eine absenkbare Sattelstütze ist beim Magix ab Werk verbaut? Ich kenn das Teil nicht. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Simon Katsch (15. Dezember 2015)

im Moment sind noch welche von einer Firma verbaut die ich davor auch nicht gekannt habe. Ich hatte etwas Probleme, da die Stütze sich immer langsam abgesenkt hat. Habe das Problem aber selbst behoben und hatte deswegen auch Kontakt mit den Jungs. Anscheinend(aber bitte nicht festnageln darauf) werden die 2016 Modelle mit Reverb ausgestattet....


----------



## rumag (15. Dezember 2015)

Fastace nennt sich der Hersteller. Hab noch nie von denen gehört. Man findet auch nix im Inet. Was genau war defekt? Gibt es Ersatzteile? Da ich eventuell ein gebrauchtes 2015er Magix in Aussicht habe, wäre das wichtig für mich. Hab keine Lust auf eine Noname Sattelstütze für die es keine Ersatzteile gibt.


----------



## Simon Katsch (15. Dezember 2015)

Defekt war nichts nur hatte ich das Problem dass die Stütze langsam abgesunken ist. Dann habe ich die Vorspannung des Drahtzugs erhöht der vor an die Fernbedienung geht. Seit dem ist Ruhe!
Fastace hatte ich schon wieder vergessen


----------



## jojo2 (15. Dezember 2015)

ich hab vorhin mal ein paar bilder von den wichtigen stellen der stütze gemacht
(ich kannte die vorher auch nicht und hatte keine Vorstellung wie die aufgebaut ist, deswegen hier mal ein paar bildchen)


    

dort, wo der zug eingehängt ist (auf den bildern mit der Spiralfeder) steht das innere unter dreckbeschuß
vom hinterrad, wenn man ein (hier nur andeutungsweise sichtbares) loch in diesem kästchen nicht richtig abgeklebt hat - deswegen sieht es da drinnen verschmutzt und rostig aus, muss mann immer wieder mal kontrollieren und reinigen - lästig, aber kein großes problem.

die zugspannung richtig einzustellen kriegt man schnell raus, lässt sich auch über die kontermutter am hebel noch zusätzlich einstellen. der hebel / knopf selbst ist gut erreichbar und lässt sich auch während der fahrt unkompliziert bedienen.
ich würd das durchaus als ergonomisch bezeichnen.

auch nicht ganz unwichtig:
das rad lässt sich auch mit dem hebel ohne probleme auf dem lenker abstellen.

eine rs reverb hab ich mal bei einem sturz am hebel beschädigt (schlauchanschluß angerissen). mit der blöden hydraulik ging dann gar nix mehr. diese sattelstütze hier lässt sich mit einfachen mittel unterwegs immer wieder reparieren, zumindest aber in fahrbereitschaft bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (15. Dezember 2015)

ich habe noch der Vollständigkeit halber ein Bild bei dem man sieht wo der Zug der Fernbedienung endet. Das steckt unter einer Schraubkappe am unteren Ende der Stütze. Dort habe ich den Zug etwas gelöst und dem Hebel etwas mehr Vorspannung gegeben. Ansonsten funktioniert die Stütze gut!


----------



## rumag (16. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Info. Funktioniert die Stütze rein mechanisch mit einer Feder oder hydraulisch?


----------



## jojo2 (17. Dezember 2015)

rumag schrieb:


> hydraulisch?



jo
hier auch die anderen daten zu der
http://www.solidbikes.de/media/files/68683_D_Ausstattung_Configuration.pdf


----------



## rumag (17. Dezember 2015)

Ok. Die Liste hab ich mir bei Solid schon angeschaut. Daher wusste ich auch das eine Fastace Stütze verbaut ist. Ich werde mal bei Solid anrufen und fragen wie es mit Ersatzteilen für die Stütze aussieht.


----------



## jojo2 (1. Januar 2016)

so!
Bevor das Jahr vorbei ist:
Allen Lesern hier 
Ein Frohes Neues Jahr!


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. Januar 2016)

Yes!von mir natürlich auch n gutes neues Jahr an alle Magix-Freaks !
@rumag  hast du inzwischen zugeschlagen?


----------



## rumag (2. Januar 2016)

Euch auch ein gutes neues Jahr.
Nächste Woche schau ich mir ein gebrauchtes Magix an. Sollte nix gravierendes von der Beschreibung des Verkäufers abweichen werde ich das Bike für meinen Sohn kaufen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. Januar 2016)

und für dich?


----------



## rumag (2. Januar 2016)

Ich bin bestens versorgt....


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. Januar 2016)

rumag schrieb:


> Ich bin bestens versorgt....



schade 
Na dann bin ich gespannt was dann dein Sohn berichtet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (8. Januar 2016)

guckt mal
(ist aus dem film-freitag; ist gar nix besonderes,
außer dem, was man auf dem Vorschaubbild erkennen kann)


----------



## FR.Chicken (8. Januar 2016)

Hat wer eine Idee ?  Satelstütze fährt nicht mehr vollständig aus. Ist die von Fastace die im 2015 er comp. verbaut wurde.


----------



## jojo2 (8. Januar 2016)

öffne mal das kleine Kästchen, wo der Zug unter dem Sattel reingeht,
in dem Kästchen könnte Dreck drin sein.
Evtl. müsste der dünne Zug unten in der Sattelstütze
nachgespannt werden (glaub ich aber nicht,
denn dann dürfte sie nicht nur beim Rausfahren Schwierigkeiten machen )


----------



## FR.Chicken (8. Januar 2016)

Ok. Stütze fährt auch langsam, sehr langsam,  auf  druck vom Sattel ein. Werde das mal morgen probieren wie du es weiter oben schon mal beschrieben hast Danke schon mal für alle Infos die ich von Euch bekomme.


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. Januar 2016)

ich habe auch mal den Tipp von den Solid-Jungs bekommen dass man etwas mehr Druck in die Stütze machen kann. unter dem Sattel gibts ein Ventil und dort mit der Dämpferpumpe mal schauen wieviel drin ist. ich glaube dass ich die info bekommen habe dass ca 120 psi drin sein sollten...

oder tatsächlich mal an der Zugspannung spielen....


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. Januar 2016)

rumag schrieb:


> Euch auch ein gutes neues Jahr.
> Nächste Woche schau ich mir ein gebrauchtes Magix an. Sollte nix gravierendes von der Beschreibung des Verkäufers abweichen werde ich das Bike für meinen Sohn kaufen.


und zugeschlagen??


----------



## rumag (11. Januar 2016)

Ja. Am Dienstag gekauft.


----------



## Simon Katsch (11. Januar 2016)

aber das Wetter lädt nicht zum testen ein


----------



## rumag (12. Januar 2016)

Stimmt. Leider noch keine Tour mit meinen Sohn gemacht. Aber er hat natürlich eine Tour durch den Ort gemacht und sämtliche Treppen usw. die er mit seinem Simplon Fully gefahren bzw. gesprungen ist abgetestet und mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht rückgemeldet, dass alles mit dem Magix fahrbar ist..... 
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass das Magix Größe M ist und für ihn eigentlich noch etwas zu groß ist. Aber ich hatte keine Lust für einen Vierzehnjährigen ein Bike in S zu kaufen und in einem Jahr wieder was zu suchen.
Mal sehen was das Jahr so an gemeinsamen Touren bringt. Ein Highlight wird auf jeden Fall im September eine Woche Latsch in Südtirol sein. Genau das Richtige Gelände für das Magix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (12. Januar 2016)

das hört sich gut an und kannst deinem sohn ausrichten dass da noch viel mehr als popelige Treppen geht!
Wie groß ist dein Sohn denn?
er kann ja noch reinwachsen was man bei mir nicht sagen kann . Deshalb habe ich es in S!


----------



## rumag (13. Januar 2016)

Aktuell 1,67 m. Da ist sicher noch Luft nach oben. Klar geht da mehr als nur Treppen. Er war ja schon zweimal mit mir in Südtirol und kennt daher das Mountainbike Paradies Latsch.


----------



## jojo2 (13. Januar 2016)

Bester Simon Katsch,
du konntest  ja mit dem Begriff Stolperbiken nix anfangen.

Gibt ja ne Menge Leute, die das machen (und die ärgern sich gerne gegenseitig),
aber trotzdem mag man da manchmal ganz gerne zugucken.
Das Video hier hab ich vorhin im Forum kurz gesehen
und hab grad Zeit, dir das hier zu verlinken
Siehste? Das ist das, was der froschel so macht
Stimmt doch, ne?!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=141&v=oGxe2oAupw4


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. Januar 2016)

ah ja Jojo.so habe ich mir dieses stolperbiken vorgestellt.respekt.so eine bikebeherrschung ist schon fein


----------



## jojo2 (19. Januar 2016)

Hast Du bestimmt schon gelesen:
http://enduro-mtb.com/solid-magix-comp-testbericht/

schöner Hinterbau haben die geschrieben - das finde ich auch,
viel Gebamsel am Lenker haben die bemängelt;
habe ich einfach mal zwei Züge abgeschnitten, nun ist die Front clean
oldschool oder so ähnlich fanden die das äußere Erscheinungsbild (passt eigentlich gut zu mir)
dazu ist mir noch nix eingefallen, vielleicht ein paar aufkleber draufmachen?
der Hebel vom Zug der Sattelstütze sei denen abgebrochen,
hmm
in Dabo bin ich im Renntempo sicherlich fünf mal gestürzt (meine erste richtige Fahrt nach einer richtigen Grippe),
dem Hebel war dabei aber nichts passiert, bei mir hat der gehalten.

Schwer isses natürlich etwas...
und die Bremse... ist wie ich schon mal gesagt hab, für mich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei


----------



## Simon Katsch (25. Januar 2016)

Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich von dem Test halten soll.
Sicherlich ist das Cockpit nicht aufgeräumt, aber man kann ja nachhelfen. Mit der Stütze hatte ich bis auf den anfänglichen Probleme nichts mehr und wenn man blöd auf ein Teil fällt o.ä. kann es immer sein dass es abbricht.
Ich bin super zufrieden und auf mich macht der Test den Eindruck als ob er in der Mitte einfach aufhört........so wie meine Antwort in diesem thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (30. Januar 2016)

FR.Chicken schrieb:


> Hat wer eine Idee ?  Satelstütze fährt nicht mehr vollständig aus. Ist die von Fastace die im 2015 er comp. verbaut wurde.



Guten Tach.
Woran lag´s ?


----------



## Rebell-78 (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo Solidianer,

unsere Magix in Gr. S wird leider verkauft 
Falls jemand jemanden kennt der jemanden kennt....einfach melden.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/730719-solid-magix-650b-raw-gr-s-fox-dt240-hope


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. Februar 2016)

wieso machste sowas?nicht zufrieden?


----------



## Rebell-78 (10. Februar 2016)

Steh doch da...meine Frau ist 158cm "Groß" und das Bike ist einfach zu hoch für sie.


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. Februar 2016)

aso.hab den Link nicht geöffnet!sorry!


----------



## jojo2 (2. April 2016)

Guten Abend zusammen
Ich hoffe, ihr hattet heute und habt morgen genau so ein klasse Wetter wie wir hier im Norden.
Viel Spass beim Fahren!
(so der liebe Gott, werd ich den morgen in Hahnenklee haben)

Ich wollte nun endlich mal meine Bremse austauschen und vorher bei euch nachfragen,
ob ihr eine elegante Lösung für die Bremsleitung nach hinten gefunden habt.

Ansonsten einfach nur
Herzlich Grüße  und viel Spass noch
jojo


----------



## jojo2 (29. April 2016)

Käse
sieht so aus, als käm ich da dies Jahr mit meinem Magix nicht hin
in die Les Vosges
diese Les Vosges:
(aus dem Filmfreitag)






Na ja sieht aber auch nicht schlecht aus, wie der da mit seinem Magix fährt


----------



## jojo2 (30. Juni 2016)

Da bin ich wieder!
Glücklich und wieder überaus zufrieden!
Wäre meine Billigausführung von einem Magix nur 3 kg leichter...
Egal

Ich war wieder beim Enduro2 in den Französischen Alpen
und bin wieder genau so endorphingeschwängert wie nach dem letzten Mal
Ich hab dort kein anderes Magix gesehen, deswegen sag ich einfach mal:
Solltet ihr auch mal hinfahren. Und die Gegend! Einfach nur klasse.
Kilometerlang abwärts führende und richtig anspruchsvolle Strecken zuhauf!


Zwei Bilder hab ich während des Rennens mit meinem Handy gemacht
- Erster Tag nach der zweiten Stage:
(ich hatte grad etwas Zeit für ein Bild)



und
- vor der ersten Stage am dritten Tag hatte ich auch etwas Zeit
Ein Bagger versperrte die Strecke und die Schlange wurd noch einiges länger...





Ich hatte mir gedacht, dass es wieder ein Werbevideo von der Veranstaltung geben wird
und deswegen keine eigenen Bilder gemacht
Hier ist es:
(Nicht so hübsch wie im letzten Jahr, aber immerhin Bilder)






bon courage!


----------



## Simon Katsch (1. Juli 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Da bin ich wieder!
> Glücklich und wieder überaus zufrieden!
> Wäre meine Billigausführung von einem Magix nur 3 kg leichter...
> Egal
> ...




Sehr nice JOJO! sieht sehr spaßig aus.

noch ein Wort zum Ersatzschaltauge....gestern war ich froh es noch dran zu haben


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juli 2016)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Sehr nice JOJO! sieht sehr spaßig aus.




Jo! Das war´s auch!


Ich hatte gehofft, dass bald ein Bericht kommt
und da ist tatsächlich einer:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/07/04/enduro2-les-arcs-racing-im-doppelpack/

Im nächsten Jahr starte ich da in einem Mixed-Team
Ich will in Les Arcs auch endlich mal unter die ersten fünf!

Partnerin hab ich schon hehe - an der wirds nicht scheitern!





Simon Katsch schrieb:


> noch ein Wort zum Ersatzschaltauge....gestern war ich froh es noch dran zu haben



Sollte man auch immer dabei haben
(egal wo - schon nett von Solid uns gleich eins dazu zu geben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoolMoeDee31 (8. August 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem geliebten Magix. Und zwar habe ich Spiel am Hinterrad festgestellt. Die Steckachse scheint aber soweit in Ordnung zu sein, sodass ich mit meinem Mechaniker wissen schon am Ende bin. Kurzes Googlen hat mich auf das Thema Konuslager/Naben gebracht. Hatte von euch schon mal jemand das selbe Problem? Wenn ja, wie habt ihr das wieder Repariert? Kann man das selber machen oder würdet Ihr ne Werkstatt aufsuchen? Habe selber ein gutes Sortiment an Werkzeug zur Hand. 

Vielen Dank schon mal fürs Antworten! Das Bike ist ansonsten der Hammer, jeden Cent wert


----------



## jojo2 (8. August 2016)

dann bau mal das Hinterrad aus und guck, ob sich das Ritzelpaket seitlich hin- und herbewegen lässt. dann weißt du schon etwas mehr


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. August 2016)

KoolMoeDee31 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe ein Problem mit meinem geliebten Magix. Und zwar habe ich Spiel am Hinterrad festgestellt. Die Steckachse scheint aber soweit in Ordnung zu sein, sodass ich mit meinem Mechaniker wissen schon am Ende bin. Kurzes Googlen hat mich auf das Thema Konuslager/Naben gebracht. Hatte von euch schon mal jemand das selbe Problem? Wenn ja, wie habt ihr das wieder Repariert? Kann man das selber machen oder würdet Ihr ne Werkstatt aufsuchen? Habe selber ein gutes Sortiment an Werkzeug zur Hand.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal fürs Antworten! Das Bike ist ansonsten der Hammer, jeden Cent wert



hast es hinbekommen mit dem spiel?


----------



## slayer80 (10. August 2016)

Hast vermutlich eine Evo-9-Nabe. Die Achse hat auf einer Seite ein Gewinde, auf die eine Kappe geschraubt wird... schau mal, ob die Kappe loose ist. 
Hinterrad hast Du schon ausgebaut, oder? Kassette samt Freilauf sind nicht auseinander gefallen, oder? :-D


----------



## KoolMoeDee31 (28. August 2016)

Hallo Leute,

das Problem hatte sich schnell geklärt. Habe nochmals alles auf festigkeit geprüft und die von Slayer80 genannte Kappe war tatsächliche lose. Ist mir beim ersten durchchecken net aufgefallen  Alles sitzt jetzt wieder da wo es sein sollte und das gute Stück läuft wieder einwandfrei! 

Besten Dank trotzdem für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. November 2016)

hallo freunde,
ich wollte mein solid auf tubeless umrüsten,sind die felgen tubeless fähig?hab nämlich versucht die reifen in die seiten zu bekommen aber irgendwo geht die luft weg.
hat jemand erfahrung mit der umrüstung der reverse felgen?


----------



## jojo2 (10. November 2016)

Hi!
Ich fahr fast seit Anfang an mit den Reversefelgen tubeless.
Magic Mary und Hans Dampf krieg ich mit meiner normalen Standpumpe ohne Probleme aufgezogen.
Bei Maxxis hats nur mit höherem Druck / Kompressor geklappt.


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. November 2016)

alles klaro!
dann muss der kompressor herhalten 
vorne hab ich den baron,hinten dhr2 aber mit ordentlich druck und luftmenge sollte es schon klappen


----------



## slayer80 (12. November 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich fahr fast seit Anfang an mit den Reversefelgen tubeless.
> Magic Mary und Hans Dampf krieg ich mit meiner normalen Standpumpe ohne Probleme aufgezogen.
> Bei Maxxis hats nur mit höherem Druck / Kompressor geklappt.



Ich fahr Maxxis Minions (2ply-DH-Karkasse) auf 650B-DH-Felgen von Reverse. Wenn die Felgen neu sind, ist die Kombo total easy aufzupumpen. 

Tips zum Felgenband: Ich nehme 23-mm-Schwalbe-Tubeless-Tape, und davon 2,5 Bahnen... ich fange 90° vom Ventilloch an, und mache dann 2.5 Lagen Tape drauf. Hintergrund: Das Tape erhöht den Durchmesser der Felge und verhindert ein bisschen das Tire-burping (dass Dir in harten Kurven Luft abhaut). 
Wenn Ihr Euch die Felge am Stoss an den Ar... fahrt, ist es halt evtl. vorbei mit Tubeless. Evtl. dichtet die Dichtmilch es ab, hat bei mir schon geklappt, 3 bar sei dank (Ihr verliert dann Luft, und irgenndwann ist es dicht), oder Ihr nehmt etwas Panzertape und klebt es von innen in den Stoss... drückt es mit einem Reifenheber in die Nut, wo der Reifen sitzt. Klappt meistens. 

Unser UCI-Team fährt Schwalbe, und hier kommt die Super-Gravity-Karkasse zum Einsatz. Die ist optimal für Tubeless... bekommt man auch sehr leicht aufgepumpt. Und auch obwohl es ein Faltreifen ist, die Karkasse ist voll DH-Weltcup-Tauglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (12. November 2016)

also der Kompressor hast gerichtet 
jetzt mal die milch eingefüllt und mal schauen ob die auf anhieb dicht sind


----------



## jojo2 (13. November 2016)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> also der Kompressor hast gerichtet
> jetzt mal die milch eingefüllt und mal schauen ob die auf anhieb dicht sind




ähh

erst die milch, dann schütteln, bewegen und dann pusten...


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. November 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ähh
> 
> erst die milch, dann schütteln, bewegen und dann pusten...



scho klar 
keine sorge


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. November 2016)

hab davor schon mal die 3-4bar reingeladen, danach wieder abgelassen und dann die milch rein


----------



## slayer80 (14. November 2016)

Ich mach Milch rein, dann pumpe ich auf, dann schütteln und rumfahren. Wenn ich vor dem Pumpen schüttle, hab ich immer eine ziemliche Sauerei... aber evtl. wird es dadurch dichter? (danke, ich probier das mal)


----------



## Simon Katsch (14. November 2016)

ich glaube wir reden an einander vorbei.

1.auf 3-4bar aufpumpen
2.luft ablassen
3.milch rein
4.aufpumpen auf 3-4bar
5.schütteln und drehen
6.je ein halben tag auf den seiten liegen lassen

so hat's mir n kumpel erzählt,so hab ich's gemacht und bisher sieht's gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. November 2016)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> bisher sieht's gut aus




Bestimmt siehts immer noch super aus
und ich bin vorhin über diese Videoreihe gestolpert worden

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/park-tool-tubeless-tech-talks-video.html


----------



## Simon Katsch (24. November 2016)

ja also die luft ist noch drin,bin aber bisher noch nicht zum fahren gekommen,weil meine gabel noch bei solid liegt und ich geschäftlich unterwegs bin


----------



## jojo2 (5. Dezember 2016)

Guten Tag.
Schon gesehen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/enduro.269/


----------



## Simon Katsch (5. Dezember 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Guten Tag.
> Schon gesehen?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/enduro.269/




dein link geht irgendwie nicht  oder wohin sollte der führen?


----------



## jojo2 (5. Dezember 2016)

.....


----------



## jojo2 (5. Dezember 2016)

das is ja blöd - sorry

dann nimm dies

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-enduro-projekt-no-lightweight.828115/


----------



## Simon Katsch (5. Dezember 2016)

ahhh ok 

danke für den Tipp!


----------



## schnellerpfeil (12. Dezember 2016)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> ich glaube wir reden an einander vorbei.
> 
> 1.auf 3-4bar aufpumpen
> 2.luft ablassen
> ...



Punkt 4 lass mal lieber. Ich kenne keine Reifen/Felgen-Kombi, bei der das nötig ist. Meine Baron`s sind bei unter 1bar auf den Reifensitz gesprungen. Dann kann man auch mit 3bar keinen besseren Sitz des Reifens erreichen. Wie denn auch? Bei 3-4 bar würde ich schon in Deckung gehen. Wenn der Reifen abspringt, gibt es einen riesen Knall und es schneit Milch. Dann stellt sich die Frage, ob der Reifen den Gewaltexzess beim Abspringen schadlos überstanden hat. Ich habe auch schon so manche Felge getauscht, die nach dem großen Knall plastisch verformt war


----------



## Simon Katsch (12. Dezember 2016)

also ich hatte meine liebe mühe mit den reifen.aber evtl liegt daran dass es mein erstes mal war...ohne gummi...zwischen felge und reifen 

fährst du auch magix?


----------



## schnellerpfeil (15. Dezember 2016)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> fährst du auch magix?



Jetzt ja. Wurde in #248 verlinkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (15. Dezember 2016)

ahhhh da die verbindung


----------



## Stoertebiker (14. Januar 2017)

Habe noch ein Ersatzschaltauge für ein Solid Magix. Ich habe dafür keine Verwendung daher würde ich es für 12 € inkl Versand verkaufen.
War noch nie montiert, ist also absolut neuwertig.
Wenn hier jemand Bedarf hat einfach PN.


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2017)

Guten Tag zusammen!
Momentan zeitweise ganz schön anstrengend im vereisten Schnee zu fahren,
aber der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/solid-reverse-factory-racing-2017.html


----------



## jojo2 (30. März 2017)

Guten Abend
Die Saison scheint angefangen zu haben,
ständig krieg ich Nachrichten, dass man sich irgendwo zum Radfahren treffen will,
dabei bin ich noch gar nicht so weit.

Hab aber die Tage wieder ein kleines Video von einer meiner gemütlichen Mittgagspausenrunden gemacht
Ich stell ich das nun auch noch in den dritten Thread rein, den ich kenn.

Hier, weil ich ja das Magix fahr.
Da war was mit der Kettenführung. Deswegen isses manchmal etwas laut

http://mtbn.ws/v10x9

Schönen Tag noch
jojo


----------



## jojo2 (7. April 2017)

Bester @Simon Katsch 
du bist neben mir wohl der einzige noch lebende Magix-Fahrer...
Solltest du am Wochenende zufällig im Harz sein, dann doch bitte am Sonntag in Hahnenklee
Ich steh da mit Kamera rum


----------



## Simon Katsch (7. April 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Bester @Simon Katsch
> du bist neben mir wohl der einzige noch lebende Magix-Fahrer...
> Solltest du am Wochenende zufällig im Harz sein, dann doch bitte am Sonntag in Hahnenklee
> Ich steh da mit Kamera rum




moin jojo!
leider etwas schwer da ich am Bodensee bin 
ich berichte morgen mal von meinem Magix-projekt ...


----------



## FR.Chicken (8. April 2017)

Hier stirbt niemand.  Magix aus Leidenschaft  Im Pfäzerwald


----------



## Simon Katsch (8. April 2017)

FR.Chicken schrieb:


> Hier stirbt niemand.  Magix aus Leidenschaft  Im Pfäzerwald
> Anhang anzeigen 592123 Anhang anzeigen 592123 Anhang anzeigen 592123



Jawoll richtig so


----------



## jojo2 (8. April 2017)

Jawoll!
Die Pfalz!
Da kann man auch richtig Fahrrad fahren!
Das Richtige für die Lebendigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumag (10. April 2017)

Mein Sohn ist auch noch auf seinem Magix unterwegs........ ;-)


----------



## jojo2 (10. April 2017)

rumag schrieb:


> Mein Sohn



Na der dürfte ja sogar quicklebendig sein
Super!

Gestern in Hahnenklee ...
So was von genial das Wetter da

Das hieß dann aber auch, dass ein paar Leute mehr da waren als sonst und das ist für den Lift gar nicht gut.
Das packt der leider nicht zügig - irgendwann soll der nochmal umgebaut werden....

So wars dann gestern etwas sehr gemütlich im Park
Viel Warterei -  für meine Begleitung(!)

Ich! mit meinem tollen Endurofahrrad hab das einfach nach oben getrampelt,
bin die Wurzelteppiche aufm racetrack und dem Singletrail ("DH" war gesperrt wg. Umbau)
runter
und dann wieder die Wirtschaftswege mit meinem tollen Endurofahrrad hoch.
Oben angekommen, hab ich dann immer nur noch kurz auf meine Begleitung warten müssen
 (sind aber auch nur knapp über 160 Hm von Talstation bis zu den Streckeneinstiegen)

Wenn der Magixnachfolger noch schneller ist (mit den metrischen Dämpfermaßen und so),
dann schaff ich demnächst zwei Abfahrten in Hahnenklee bevor meine Begleitung einmal mit dem Lift hoch ist.

Das war ein prima Sonntag
Ich hoffe, bei euch Dreien / Vieren wars genauso gut


----------



## Simon Katsch (11. April 2017)

du schaffst noch mehr abfahrten wenn du dir n E-Magix kaufst


----------



## jojo2 (11. April 2017)

Ne 
Ich glaube, das ist keine gute Idee,
Abfahrten mit Motorunterstützung würden wahrscheinlich mein Spatzenhirn überfordern.
So schnell kann ich nicht gucken. 
Ich komm jetzt schon oft ans Limit und zu dicht an Bäume.

Aber du hast Recht:
Ich muss wieder schneller werden!


----------



## jojo2 (11. April 2017)

Eine der letzten Abfahrten habe ich mit meinem wundersamen Hund
http://mtbn.ws/p17n8k gemacht.
Der zeigt einem mitunter schöne Linien!
Da war ich schnell!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. April 2017)

160 Hm kannst du ja locker anaerob fahren. Da braucht man echt kein eMagix dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (16. April 2017)

so leude:
hier mal ein bild wie mein magix aktuell aussieht:






was ich nun fahre bzw geändert habe ist:
-MT5 mit saint gebern(Hammer)
-sixpack millennium lenker in rot(ich liebe rot  )
-neuestes projekt ist der umbau von 2x10 auf 1x11 mit einer sunrace (11/46) kassette,dazu ein ovales kettenblatt (32er von absoluteblack),GX schaltwerk mit X01 trigger->hat mich ca 250€ gekostet und war absolut easy.

der umstieg auf 1x11 ist der knaller und die bandbreite genau richtig.ich war damit auf den freiburger trails unterwegs auf denen ich dann doch die kleinsten gänge auch benutzen muss 







ansonsten folgt in naher zukunft ein neuer,stabilerer LRS und evtl n anderer dämpfer(ich liebäugle mit dem debonair)


----------



## jojo2 (16. April 2017)

Oh ein Foto!
und noch eins!
Sehr schön.
Und ein großer Zufall!
Ich mache sonst nur Fotos von unseren Rädern, wenn was passiert ist
(so wie hier: http://mtbn.ws/ptqcr ,oder wenn ich krank bin: http://mtbn.ws/vl4i , oder ,
wenn ich eins verkaufen will),
und zufällig hab ich vor ein paar Tagen mein Magix fotografiert - hehe.

Vor dem zweiten Endurorennen in den franzosianischen Alpen hatte ich
- die wenig standfeste Guide gegen ne Saint
(ich wollt nicht nochmal son Scheiß erleben und ohne Hinterradbremse fahren, nur weils mal grad ein paar Kilometer mehr bergab geht) und
- den Monarch gegen nen plus debon air (zwei Spacer) ausgetauscht
- die Pike (momentan ein Token) ist bei Fahrwerk gewesen wg. MST-Tuning-Einbau
und!
weil das Gewinde für einige Pins an der rechten Pedale nicht mehr da war,
- gab es neue Pedale von den freundlichen Reversemitarbeitern(!)
mit roten (!) Pins.

Und wegen meines mädchenhaften Fahrstils gabs ein Bild mit ...


und dazu gehörte dann natürlich auch...



Weil mir die Übung für Steil selten möglich ist,
habe ich vorne nochn paar Spacer in Reserve,
die setz ich dann nach unten und der Lenker und ich kommen damit dann etwas höher.

Aber das entscheidende Tuningelement hinkt immer noch hinterher


----------



## FR.Chicken (17. April 2017)

Meins  fast alles Orginal bis auf das Fahrwerk. Bin überwiegend auf Touren unterwegs wobei Park auch kein Problem darstellt. Es kann halt alles


----------



## Simon Katsch (17. April 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Oh ein Foto!
> und noch eins!
> Sehr schön.
> Und ein großer Zufall!
> ...



und was sagste zum debon air? hat es sich gelohnt?
und wie lief das mit dem MST-Tuning? Wie lange dauert das biste die Gabel wieder bekommst?



FR.Chicken schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 594884
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hat dich dazu bewogen auf FOX umzusteigen?


----------



## jojo2 (17. April 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> ?



Oh je.
Du darfst mir doch keine Fragen stellen,
ich kann nicht kurz schreiben.

Für rumpelige schnelle Strecken hat es sich allemal gelohnt,
ich brauch dann nicht mehr so viel auf dem Rad arbeiten, 
es liegt satter auf der Strecke und ich kann schneller...

Aber was willst du auch von einem hören, der so viel Geld für so ein Teil ausgegeben hat...
Seit über dreißig Jahren beschäftige ich mich beruflich mit Einbildung,
das hinterließ auch bei mir Spuren.

Der Einzige, dessen Urteil ich traue, weil ich weiß wie und wie gut der fährt,
der fährt nen Cane Creek, den wollte ich mir dann aber für das viele Geld doch nicht zulegen.

Im Juni bin ich in Mehringen - da kannst du mein Rad gerne selbst fahren.
Sollte ich dieses Jahr nicht um die halbe Welt reisen, hätte ich Geld für ein neues Rad,
dann könnte ich dir den Dämpfer auch zum Ausprobieren zuschicken, oder wenn ich mal verletzt bin, 
oder meine Gabel mal wieder zum Service geht (shit! müsste bald schon wieder so weit sein... kagge)


Die Gabel hatte ich nach etwas mehr als einer Woche zurück - das konnte ich verschmerzen.
Gabel hat sich für mich auch gelohnt.


----------



## Simon Katsch (17. April 2017)

word

danke für die infos und deine meinung


----------



## FR.Chicken (19. April 2017)

Ich fahr schon immer gerne Fox, sie spricht gut an....... hat viel reserve....... steif........ Und Fox ist bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## Simon Katsch (19. April 2017)

@jojo2 welcher tune steck in deinem Monarch plus?


----------



## jojo2 (20. April 2017)

Frag besser slayer80 nach dem richtigen tune.
Ich hab MM gewählt.


----------



## Simon Katsch (20. April 2017)

werde ich machen danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (2. Mai 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert das biste die Gabel wieder bekommst?



Hi!
Hab die Gabel letzte Woche Montag wieder dorthin geschickt
Wg. großem Service und dann sollten die mir noch sone superdupergeheimsache in meine Pike einbauen (in einem Tauchrohr war ja noch Platz).
Gabel ist fertig und wieder auf dem Weg zu mir.
Das geht echt schnell,
dass die alles korrekt gemacht haben,
davon gehe ich einfach mal aus.


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. Mai 2017)

danke für die info.dann werde ich mal gucken wie und wann ich es mache.


----------



## Simon Katsch (3. Mai 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Oh ein Foto!
> und noch eins!
> Sehr schön.
> Und ein großer Zufall!
> ...




@jojo
hat es einen grund warum du den debon air aufm kopf montiert hast?
auf der solid page steht er anders rum im rahmen.[emoji848]


----------



## jojo2 (3. Mai 2017)

Der Flaschenhalter...
Brauche ich.
Wenn ich allerdings jetzt die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lasse,
stell ich das Rad auf den Kopf, weil sich das Fluidum nun ventilseitig sammelt.
Auf die Funktion hat es aber meinem Empfinden nach keinen weiteren Einfluß


----------



## Simon Katsch (3. Mai 2017)

ok dann mal danke für die info.hab mich nur gewundert....dachte evtl muss ich meinen monitor drehen [emoji5]


----------



## jojo2 (3. Mai 2017)

Kannst natürlich auch den Monitor drehen,
dann hat der Dämpfer tatsächlich wieder die gewohnte Ausrichtung

Aber ich kann dir eins sagen
Wenn man im Park mit Halbschale, nur einem Hauch von Protektorenjacke 
und mit Trinkflasche unterwegs ist
(natürlich ohne Liftunterstützung)
machste nen cooleren Eindruck als aufm Santa Cruz mit pinken Öhlins!

Dann geht ein Raunen durch die Liftschlange


----------



## Simon Katsch (3. Mai 2017)

das magix ist cooler als alles andere [emoji3]


----------



## slayer80 (3. Mai 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Frag besser slayer80 nach dem richtigen tune.
> Ich hab MM gewählt.



M/M ist korrekt. Sorry wegen der späten Antwort.


----------



## Simon Katsch (8. Mai 2017)

so ich hab gestern den debon air montiert. bin sehr gespannt,donnerstag geht's nach finale [emoji1305]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (8. Mai 2017)

Finale...
Ich muss mir eingestehen,
ich war noch nie in Finale. Ich muss da endlich mal hin!
Aber wann??

Dir viel Spaß und gutes Wetter in Finale!
Lass mal ein Bild von dir in Aktion machen


----------



## slayer80 (10. Mai 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Finale...
> Ich muss mir eingestehen,
> ich war noch nie in Finale. Ich muss da endlich mal hin!
> Aber wann??
> ...



Ich bin da jedes Jahr Ende Februar oder Anfang März... und manchmal auch im November, und manchmal auch Anfang Februar und im April nochmal...


----------



## jojo2 (10. Mai 2017)

Also kann man da das ganze Jahr fahren
offensichtlich muß ich da auch hin.

Ich bin ja mal das 24 h DH-Rennen in Semmering mitgefahren
1000 Km hin und 1000 zurück
in dreieinhalb Tagen (bescheuert)
Finale ist auch nur wenige Meter weiter (Mist)



Aber dafür haben wir Norddeutschen es etwas näher nach Skandinavien
Andererseits: Glaubt nicht alles, was man über Schweden singt
Ich hab da keine einzige Palme gesehen
http://mtbn.ws/vnuw

Diese Ärztemusikertruppe lügt, glaube ich
http://www.metrolyrics.com/jag-alskar-sverige-lyrics-die-arzte.html

Also muss man mal nach Finale!
Ich mach das bald


----------



## slayer80 (10. Mai 2017)

Ja, ich bin gerade in Hannover, aber nur einen Tag... 

An den Semmering hab ich 800 km, bin 2009 auch das 24-h-Rennen mitgefahren... und am Montag musste ich wieder arbeiten... :-(

Nach Finale hab ich 500 km... und ja, Du kannst dort das ganze Jahr fahren. Wobei im Dezember evtl. Jagdsaison ist, da darf man glaub net... erkundige Dich davor nochmal bevor Du hin fährst. Ich persönlich bin Stammkunde von Finalefreeride - gibt auch noch andere Shuttleunternehmen, Finalefreeride ist aber das älteste - und Jörg ist der geilste Shuttlefahrer ever!


----------



## jojo2 (18. Mai 2017)

Bester Simon Katsch
wie läufts in Finale, oder wie liefs?


Vor ein paar Tagen konnte ich endlich mal meine Pike mit dem frisch eingesetzten AWK im etwas ruppigerem Gelände
ausprobieren. Die Gabel war mir mit dem gleich zu Anfang eingesetzten MST-Kit schon deutlich besser/geschmeidiger/und anpassungsfähiger geworden.

Mit dem AWK ist die nun so wie ich mir das geschwünscht hatte.
(wahrscheinlich mein Alter...
Ich hatte keinen Bock mehr in Bremswellenbatterien und bei Wurzelgeflechten immer so viel arbeiten zu müssen
- das Rad lief schon deulich entspannter mir dem Debon Air - aber trotzdem... das war noch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei...)

 Das Vorderrad und damit das ganze Rad läuft nun bei mir den kürzesten Weg obwohl ich nicht mehr so hart dafür arbeite.
Das Fahren is jetzt nur noch ein Gucken. Ich bin begeistert.

Also, wenn du mal wieder Geld übrig hast: Meine Empfehlung ist die, davon etwas in die Gabel zu stecken.
Sone Gabel kannste sicherlich mal zwischendurch woanders ausprobieren.


----------



## Simon Katsch (18. Mai 2017)

moin zusammen.
finale ist der oberhammer.leider reise ich morgen schon wieder ab,hatte aber ne extrem schöne bikewoche.die trailmöglichkeiten sind mit nichts zu vergleichen.mal flow,mal steinig,technisch....
war bei der defendertour von "finale freeride"dabei die sich lohnt weil die trails privat sind und perfekt zum fahren sind.je nach guide sind dann zum schluss noch öffentliche trails dran,wobei wir den rollercoaster,killbill&madonna gefahren sind.
ansonsten auf nach finale jojo weil natürlich das ganze drum rum inkl essen und trails bis zum meer einfach fett sind.man fragt sich echt ob man das was man tut(8-10 stunden buckeln) auf dauer so das wahre ist[emoji848].

danke für die rückmeldung mit dem awk.dann schaue ich mal wann es soweit ist,wobei ich paar macken in der gabel habe wg. eines sturzes und ich unsicher bin wieviel ich in diese gabel noch investiere [emoji6]

der debonair kauf hat sich auf jeden fall gelohnt,da ich finde nur so der hinterbau des magix richtig geil arbeiten kann.der normale war in meinen augen damit überfordert.
evtl sieht man sich ja mal in finale,wobei ich wenn dann erst wieder im herbst herkomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoolMoeDee31 (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte da mal ne Frage bezüglich der Decals am Rahmen. Ich möchte mein Rad so "clean" wie möglich haben, und hatte vor die Decals vorne am Rahmen zu entfernen. Hat von euch schon jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen gesammelt? Wenn man ja hier in den Foren sucht, wird oft das abbeizen empfohlen. Im zuge dessen wir aber auch oft davon gesprochen das der Rahmen dann dunkelgrau wird. Das möchte ich natürlich nicht als Endresultat haben. Haut mal ein paar Ideen raus oder schriebt mal eure Meinung 

LG


----------



## Simon Katsch (26. Mai 2017)

tach koolmoe 
hab ich mir auch schon mal überlegt die decals wegzumachen,aber im moment ist's mir nicht so wichtig und hab mich deshalb nicht wirklich damit beschäftigt.
ich glaub aber auch sowas gehört zu haben dass nur beizen hilft weil die dinger ordentlich halten und glaube ich tauchlackiert sind aber dafür reicht mein verständnis für oberflächenbearbeitung nicht aus [emoji6]
evtl wäre sandstrahlen noch ne möglichkeit(dann aber den ganzen und dann hat der rahmen wohl auch ne andere farbe)aber wie gesagt das spekuliere ich mal so.
ansonsten schreib solid einfach mal ne email die sind fix im antworten und helfen sehr gerne


----------



## Premium_Biker (28. Mai 2017)

Also bei meinem Strike in raw sind die decals unter einer Klarlack Schicht, das wird vermutlich beim Magix nicht anders sein.
Die decals runter zu bekommen geht also nur durch zerstören des Klarlacks, bzw dem kompletten Lack an der Stelle.
Anschließend müsste man eben wieder nachlackieren.
Muss jeder selbst wissen ob es einem der Aufwand wert ist. Ggf. sollte man einfach den kompletten Rahmen blank machen und neu Pulvern. Aufwand wird fast der gleiche sein.

Ich für meinen Teil kann jedoch sagen mein Solid wird mit stolz gefahren! Soll ruhig jeder wissen, was das für ein Rad ist und was für eine geile Marke!
Werde oft drauf angesprochen


----------



## jojo2 (28. Mai 2017)

Und ich grüße die glückliche Magixfahrerin aus Hahnenklee

Was wars denn mit dem Hinterbau?


----------



## fritzi79 (5. Juni 2017)

Hallo jojo2,
ich bin die glückliche Magixfahrerin aus Hahnenklee 
Das mit dem Hinterbau war nix tragisches, die beiden "Adapter" welche die hintere Achse aufnehmen waren etwas gelockert.					   Habe die 4 Schräubchen nun mit etwas Schraubensicherung mittelfest reingedreht 
Waren noch ein paar schöne Tage dort in Hahnenklee, und das Magix wurde nicht geschont 
In 2 Wochen geht es nach Leogang und Schladming Planai für 14 Tage, da seid ihr nicht zufällig ebenfalls "on Tour"?

LG


----------



## jojo2 (5. Juni 2017)

fritzi79 schrieb:


> Hallo jojo2,
> ich bin die glückliche Magixfahrerin aus Hahnenklee
> Das mit dem Hinterbau war nix tragisches, die beiden "Adapter" welche die hintere Achse aufnehmen waren etwas gelockert.					   Habe die 4 Schräubchen nun mit etwas Schraubensicherung mittelfest reingedreht
> Waren noch ein paar schöne Tage dort in Hahnenklee, und das Magix wurde nicht geschont
> ...




Ha! Super!

Leogang und Schladming...
Nee also ich bin leider dann nicht da,
bin ab nächster Woche für 10 Tage in der Pfalz und drumherum


Viel Spaß!


----------



## rumag (12. Juni 2017)

Am 2015er Magix von meinem Sohn ist an der Reverse Sattelstütze das Klemmstück für den Sattel lose. Der Fehler ist leider etwas schwer zu beschreiben. Ich meine die Schnittstelle zwischen dem absenkbarem Teil der Sattelstütze und dem darauf montiertem Klemmstück für die eigentliche Sattelmontage. Für mich ist noch nicht ganz ersichtlich wie das Klemmstück mit dem Rohr verbunden ist. Auf jeden Fall kann man den fest verschraubten Sattel auf der Stütze verdrehen.
Die sichtbare Schraube an dem Klemmstück ist fest angezogen. Kennt jemand das Problem und weiss wie man das Klemmstück wieder fest bekommt?


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2017)

Also ich bin ja grad im Urlaub und grad aufm Sprung innen Bikepark,
daher wenig Zeit ...
Gibts nicht ne Explosionszeichnung der Stütze von Sram? - bin mir nicht ganz sicher...
Wenn bei seiner Stütze nichts gebrochen ist, 
müsste man dort eigentlich einen geschraubten Aufbau erkennen...


----------



## rumag (12. Juni 2017)

Es ist keine Reverb Stütze sondern die 2015 verbaute REVERSE Stütze. Keine Ahnung wer das Teil gebaut hat. Ist halt mit Reverse gelabelt.


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2017)

Ach die.
Lesen müste man können.
Die fand ich echt super, sehr guter Hebel!
Leider war mir der untere innere Zug ein paar mal gerissen.

Reverse/Solid hatten die mir für einen angemessenen Aufpreis gegen die neue Reverb getauscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (12. Juni 2017)

rumag schrieb:


> Es ist keine Reverb Stütze sondern die 2015 verbaute REVERSE Stütze. Keine Ahnung wer das Teil gebaut hat. Ist halt mit Reverse gelabelt.


Jetzt ist mir der Name wieder eingefallen
Fastech
Vielleicht hilft das weiter


----------



## rumag (13. Juni 2017)

Danke für die Info. Ich werde heute mal bei Solid anrufen.


----------



## rumag (14. Juni 2017)

Fastace heisst der Hersteller.


----------



## jojo2 (14. Juni 2017)

Mein Gedächtnis...


----------



## rumag (14. Juni 2017)

Kein Problem. Ich habe gestern mit Solid telefoniert und die Adresse vom Importeur in Südtirol bekommen.


----------



## jojo2 (19. Juni 2017)

Bester Simon Katsch,
du hast mal gefagt, was ich von dem Tyee halte...
Mittlerweile haben wird das S gegen eins in M getauscht.
Im Urlaub hier bin ich das mal kurz gefahren.
Zu kurz - zumindest in M (und ist der Lenwinkel so steil wie er sich anfüht?? nix für mich!)
und vielleicht muss nur der Dämpfer zum Service,
und dennoch 
ich versteh den Hype um dieses Rad (und den Hinterbau) nicht.
Im letzten Jahr bin ich das mal in Winterberg gefahren,
ich wollte schnell wieder auf meins. 
Das Tyee ist für mich kein Rad, auf das ich mich draufsetz und wohlfühl,
da kenn ich andere...

Warte aber immer noch geduldig und vollkomen ohne Zeitdruck auf den Magixnachfolger


----------



## Simon Katsch (19. Juni 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Bester Simon Katsch,
> du hast mal gefagt, was ich von dem Tyee halte...
> Mittlerweile haben wird das S gegen eins in M getauscht.
> Im Urlaub hier bin ich das mal kurz gefahren.
> ...



danke mal für die einschätzung!
interessiert mich wahnsinnig weil viele leute begeistert sind. evtl muss ich mal zu so nem festival um ein das tyee in meiner größe zu fahren. bin auf jeden fall gespannt aber auch superhappy mit dem magix.....nur diese neugier [emoji6]


----------



## jojo2 (19. Juni 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> .....nur diese neugier [emoji6]



Genau so muss das


----------



## jojo2 (1. September 2017)

Man wartet gespannt auf die Berichte über Solid auf der Eurobike
Ich zumindest
Mit dem Magix fahr ich saugern http://mtbn.ws/v11ml
(Vorn rechts im Bild)

Aber 
gibt es ein neues Enduro von Solid?
und
wird das auch so dolle englische Sachen haben wie z.B. einen
Speed Link,
oder 
eine Double Whip Geomtronic?

I am wirklich tuned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. September 2017)

Stellt Solid heuer überhaupt auf der Eurobike aus?


----------



## jojo2 (1. September 2017)

laut Plan 
http://www.eurobike-show.de/eb-de/ausstellerverzeichnis/?id=777714033776796782
ja


----------



## Simon Katsch (1. September 2017)

ich hab da was


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. September 2017)

Ich sehe Reverse Componens und ein Ghost Katos als Teileträger.


----------



## jojo2 (1. September 2017)

... ich hab auch nach dem Greifvogel ausschau gehalten...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. September 2017)

Hoffentlich ist er nicht abgestürzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (1. September 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> ...abgestürzt...




Noch nicht
sollte jemand am WE in einem Bikepark im Harz unterwegs sein
kann er den 


unter den Bäumen durchrauschen sehen,
bevor der nächste Woche nach Mekka abhebt


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. September 2017)

Vielleicht sollte ich mir noch schnell ein Strike einlagern...


----------



## jojo2 (1. September 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mir noch schnell ein Strike einlagern...




Oh cool
Wir basteln uns Gerüchte

Die Lager werden durch die Panikkäufe geleert,
die Kassen von Solid gefüllt, und es können neue Räder aufgelegt werden.

So
genug geplaudert. Ich hab nun schon Feierabend
und geh mal Radfahren


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. September 2017)

Yep. Und am Ende sieht man, wie weit man von der Wahrheit entfernt lag. 

Die Lager sind eh schon leer gekauft. Ein Strike in meiner Größe ist nicht mehr zu haben.2


----------



## RASTACHRIS (3. September 2017)

Auf der Eurobike war Reverse zwar vertreten aber ohne Bikes, laut MA siehts eher Mau aus mit einen neuen Solid Enduro!!!


----------



## Simon Katsch (3. September 2017)

da hab ich anderes gehört bzgl bike


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. September 2017)

Wann? Vor einem halben Jahr hieß es noch, dass bald was kommt - das kann sich zwischenzeitlich natürlich geändert haben. 
Der Enduromarkt ist halt auch schon wieder am Schwächeln.


----------



## Simon Katsch (3. September 2017)

naja gestern.evtl hat zur verwirrung jeder MA am stand was anderes erzählt [emoji51]


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. September 2017)

Der eine macht halt Hoffnung, der andere ist Realist, der Dritte hat gar keine Ahnung...


----------



## Simon Katsch (3. September 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Der eine macht halt Hoffnung, der andere ist Realist, der Dritte hat gar keine Ahnung...



so wie an allen ständen halt [emoji854]

bin gespannt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (11. September 2017)

Hier gibts wohl erstmal nichts neues, dann zeig ich mal das alte Rad. Da wo ich grad bin, wurd uch fotografiert! und das Rad auch. Also dachte ich: Schick ich mal ein Bild vom Bild. Vielleicht erkennt man ja was ...
 CU!







Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jojo2 (16. September 2017)

Egal,
was ihr von mir denkt
Nochn Bild 
vom Rad
und Grüße 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Simon Katsch (16. September 2017)

wenigstens jemand ist noch beim thema solid aktiv [emoji16][emoji1305]


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. September 2017)

Die "Die Hard Fans".


----------



## jojo2 (18. September 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die "Die Hard Fans".


Auch die machen mal Pause
(Ich bin aber nicht der Typ, der das komische rote Rad abspritzt!)

Und mein Rad ist das vor dem schönen  Aurum...


----------



## jojo2 (18. September 2017)

Aber so langsam will ich auch ein Rad in dem anderem Design....


----------



## jojo2 (18. September 2017)

Allerdings
It Works
Hier war ein ganz dolles Bild verlinkt


I should buy the picture
Should i?


----------



## jojo2 (23. September 2017)

Ich bin ja nicht so viel im Park,
aber zwischendurch doch mal

Dann kommt aber immer wieder nur Gleiche dabei raus
(nur diesmal mal hab ich ne Flasche im Rahmen)
http://www.bikeparkphotos.com/-/gal...-/medias/9da5e929-3859-42d4-9c4c-24bf388287f6

Ich halt mich eher da auf






und zum Beispiel hier






Und auf so grandiosen Strecken wie Hey Bud, Golden Boner und so. Findet man leicht auf Trailforks
( und Comfortably Numb - ein Abenteuer im Urwald, das ist nur was für Leute mit Kraft in den Beinen und Oberkörper; nicht nur beim Runterfahren muss man richtig hart arbeiten, ungefähr 25 Kilometer am Stück... und immer die Ungewissheit, ob der Cougar in der Nähe schon satt ist. Blöd, wenn man oft allein hier unterwegs ist...)


Alles geniale Strecken, die hier zuhauf in der Gegend verstreut sind.


Nach der monatelangen Trockenheit sind die ziemlich ausgebombt,
dadurch nicht einfacher zu fahren,
aber ich glaub genauso spassig wie vor diesem Sommer.

Mittlerweile hat's etwas geregnet und die Strecken sind ohne zentimeterhohe Staubdecken einfach sagenhaft.
Also, wenn ihr mal in diese Gegend hier fahrt, nehmt auf keinen Fall nur den Downhiller mit,
sonst verpasst ihr was.
Und in den Wäldern trägt man dann natürlich nur Halbschale...
Cooler geht's nimmer!

Gehabt Euch wohl


----------



## Simon Katsch (24. September 2017)

whistler ....[emoji7]

muss man wohl mal hin [emoji6]

viel spaß noch jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (20. Oktober 2017)

Guten Tag zusammen
Weil für viele ja das Aussehen vom Rad so wichtig ist,
nehm ich das jetzt auch mal ernst.
Mein Oldschoolrad soll modernisiert werden.

Ich weiß nur noch nicht, was ich dafür nehm
ich favorisiere derzeit "Floretta".
Was haltet ihr davon - aber ehrlich bleiben!
Oder besser doch was anderes aus der Reihe?
https://www.remember.de/Neuheiten/RadKleid/

Videos hab ich zwischendurch (vor allem für mein Archiv) gemacht und nicht alle wieder gelöscht
z.B. dies hier,
oder doch besser ein anderes...
Käse 
Immer diese Entscheidungen
ach ich nehm einfach dies
http://mtbn.ws/v11s8


----------



## rumag (20. Oktober 2017)

Am allerbesten lassen wie es ist!


----------



## Simon Katsch (21. Oktober 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen
> Weil für viele ja das Aussehen vom Rad so wichtig ist,
> nehm ich das jetzt auch mal ernst.
> Mein Oldschoolrad soll modernisiert werden.
> ...



ich würde es auch so lassen....rausgeschmissenes Geld


----------



## jojo2 (21. Oktober 2017)

Hmm

Das wirft mich etwas zurück...
Aber nurn Stückchen


----------



## Simon Katsch (1. November 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Der Flaschenhalter...
> Brauche ich.
> Wenn ich allerdings jetzt die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lasse,
> stell ich das Rad auf den Kopf, weil sich das Fluidum nun ventilseitig sammelt.
> Auf die Funktion hat es aber meinem Empfinden nach keinen weiteren Einfluß



wir hatten es doch mal vom flaschenhalter der kein platz hat wenn der dämpfer richtig rum montiert ist.
ich würde mir mal was fräsen damit man den flaschenhalter benutzen kann.also dämpfer richtig rum und den halter quasi verschiebbar.bin gerade nicht am bike werde es aber mal anschauen und was machen lassen.evtl auch interesse?von wolftooth gibt’s sowas schon aber 17€ oder pfund...tssss


----------



## jojo2 (2. November 2017)

Hmmm
Mein Rad funktioniert in all meinen Lebenslagen.
Ich will vorerst nur noch Verschleißteile austauschen und das Rad pflegen,
keine Veränderungen mehr - außer dieser bunten Tapete am Rahmen.

Es ist nämlich so:
Ich muss mir ein neues Rad zulegen,
meine persönliche Werbung beweist mir,
dass ich ein neues Rad brauche.

Wahrscheinlich sieht mein Hirn aus wie die Werbelandschaft in Blade Runner,
nur dass nicht 25jährige hübsche Frauen,
sondern Richie und Clementz mir zuhauchen
Du willst es doch auch
Ich finde, die Sexismusdebatte greift viel zu kurz,
wenn sie sich auf grabschende Männer beschränkt,
hauchende Männer sind genauso übergriffig.

Also ich brauch keinen neuen Flaschenhalter,
sondern etwas, woran ich den montieren kann.



Nachdem trotz aller Warnungen,
einige Leute in mein letztes Video reingeschaut haben,
zeig ich dir das auch
Du siehst: Ich brauch ein neues Rad

Video zu: Neues Rad benötigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (2. November 2017)

dann bin ich mal gespannt welches bike dir übern weg läuft....ein solid wird’s wohl nicht...[emoji2]


----------



## jojo2 (13. November 2017)

Nette Anregung für jedes Rad


----------



## Simon Katsch (14. November 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Nette Anregung für jedes Rad



ich nehme schwarzes Isolierband.....also hab ich vor


----------



## Simon Katsch (18. November 2017)

sagt mal leute:
fährt irgendjemand von euch das magix in M?
und wenn ja kommt derjenige aus der „bodenseeregion?“

bin gerade etwas am überlegen ob mir das S das ich nun schon länger fahre nicht doch zu klein ist.

bin halt mir meinen 1,70m gerade so an den grenzen und würde gerne mal das M testen....


----------



## rumag (20. November 2017)

Mein Sohn fährt ein Magix in M. Allerdings komme ich aus dem Raum Stuttgart.


----------



## Simon Katsch (20. November 2017)

hmm ok.danke trotzdem für die info.evtl bin ich ja mal in der nähe,dann melde ich mich gerne bei dir für ne runde


----------



## rumag (20. Februar 2018)

Wer von euch hat an seinem Magix noch die ab Werk verbaute Reverse (Fastace) Sattelstütze im Einsatz? Die Stütze von meinem Sohn hat letztes Jahr einen Service bekommen und nach etwas über einem halben Jahr ist das Teil ohne Funktion. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder die Stütze gleich entsorgt?


----------



## Simon Katsch (20. Februar 2018)

ich hatte sie im einsatz,nach dem ich paar probleme hatte ne reverb gg aufpreis bekommen und die direkt entsorgt


----------



## Simon Katsch (20. Februar 2018)

evtl der zug unten raus?


----------



## rumag (21. Februar 2018)

Nein, der Zug ist es nicht. Fährt nicht mehr automatisch aus und bei Belastung senkt sich die Stütze ab. Ich habe die Stütze ausgebaut und festgestellt, dass man die Stütze wie eine Luftpumpe zusammendrücken kann. Kommt dann unten Luft raus. Das Teil ging gestern nach Südtirol zum Importeur. Die haben auch den Service gemacht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass beim Service was schief gelaufen ist. Letzte Chance für das Teil. Ansonsten kommt was anderes her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (2. April 2018)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> sagt mal leute:
> fährt irgendjemand von euch das magix in M?
> und wenn ja kommt derjenige aus der „bodenseeregion?“
> 
> ...





hat jemand interesse an nem hauptrahmen in S? bin auf M umgestiegen und hab nun den S übrig


----------



## Simon Katsch (30. November 2019)

Leute ich habe es getan. Neuen Rahmen gekauft und deshalb darf der Magix-Rahmen gehen.
Wer einen sucht ich habe ihn im Bikemarkt...gut erhalten:





						Enduro Rahmen: 393 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Enduro Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 393 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------

